# The Ctrl + V game revisited ... in honor of Bront



## Mycanid (May 19, 2007)

Haven't seen this one in a while. Any takers?


----------



## Agamon (May 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FExqG6LdWHU

100 Movies, 100 Quotes, 100 Numbers, posted it in Facebook last night.


----------



## Mycanid (May 19, 2007)

Fair is fair, after all. 

nana - Ascension;Falkland Islands;South Georgia (Falkland Islands);

na22 - Antigua and Barbuda;Barbuda (Antigua and Barbuda);Burma (Myanmar);Myanmar (Burma);Pitcairn Island;Redonda (Antigua and Barbuda);

na44 - Anjouan (Comoros);British Virgin Islands;Caicos Island (Turks and Caicos Islands);Canton Island (Kiribati);Christmas Island (Kiribati);Comoros;Cyjrenaica (Libya);Enderbury Island (Kiribati);Fanning Island (Kiribati);Fezzan (Libya);Friendly Islands (Tonga);Grand Comoro (Comoros);Kiribati;Libya;Moheli (Comoros);Montserrat;Ocean Island (Kiribati);Saint Helena;Sao Tome and Principe;Suriname;Tonga;Tripolitania (Libya);Tristan da Cunha;Turks and Caicos Islands;

na55 - Ellice Islands (Tuvalu);Tuvalu;

na66 - Afghanistan;Bourbon (Reunion);Futuna (Wallis and Futuna Islands);Gambia;Gilbert Islands (Kiribati);Greenland;Lebanon;Miquelon (St. Pierre and Miquelon);Reunion;Saint Pierre and Miquelon;Wallis and Futuna Islands

na70 - Uzbekistan;

2244 - Albania;Banks Island (Vanuatu);Borneo (Kalimantan) (Indonesia);East Timor (Indonesia);Grenada;Indonesia;Irian Barat (Indonesia);New Hebrides (Vanuatu);Timor (Indonesia);Torres Island (Vanuatu);Vanuatu;West New Guinea (Indonesia);

2266 - Burundi;Pemba (Tanzania);Tanzania;Uganda;Zanzibar (Tanzania);

2270 - Baluchistan (Pakistan);Pakistan;Romania;

44na - 

4422 - Annobon Island (Equatorial Guinea);Bahamas;Corisco Island (Equatorial Guinea);Elobey Islands (Equatorial Guinea);Equatorial Guinea;Fernando Po (Equatorial Guinea);Grenadines (St. Vincent and the Grenadines);Jamaica;Rio Muni (Equatorial Guinea);Saint Vincent and the Grenadines;

4433 - 

4444 - Admiralty Islands (Papua New Guinea);Algeria;Andaman Islands (India);Angola;Argentina;Armenia;Aruba;Atafu (Western Samoa);Bahrain;Bangladesh;Barbados;Belize;Bismark Archipelago (Papua New Guinea);Bonaire (Netherlands Antilles);Bougainville (Papua New Guinea);British Guiana (Guyana);British Honduras (Belize);Brunei Darussalam;Buka (Papua New Guinea);Cape Verde;Cayman Islands;Chad;Congo, Republic of the (Brazzaville);Curacao (Netherlands Antilles);Damao (India);Diu (India);Djibouti;Dominica;Dominican Republic;Fakaofo (Western Samoa);Fiji;French Somaliland (Djibouti);French Territory of the Afars and Issas (Djibouti);Gabon;Goa (India);Guatemala;Guyana;Honduras;Hungary;India;Iraq;Kazakhstan;Laos;Lesotho;Liberia;Mauritania;Mauritius;Muscat (Oman);Namibia;Nauru;Nepal;Netherlands Antilles;Netherlands West Indies (Netherlands Antilles);Nevis (St. Christopher and Nevis);New Britain (Papua New Guinea);New Hanover (Papua New Guinea);New Ireland (Papua New Guinea);Nukunonu (Western Samoa);Oman;Papua New Guinea;Philippines;Poland;Rhodesia (Zimbabwe);Rodrigues (Mauritius);Russia;Saba (Netherlands Antilles);Saint Christopher (St. Kitts) and Nevis;Saint Eustatius (Netherlands Antilles);Saint Kitts (St. Christopher and Nevis);Saint Lucia;Saint Maarten (Netherlands Antilles);Santa Cruz Islands (Solomon Island);Savaii Island (British) (Western Samoa);Sikkim (India);Solomon Islands;South–West Africa (Namibia);Swan Islands (Honduras);Swaziland;Tchad (Chad);Tobago (Trinidad and Tobago);Tokelau (Union) Group (Western Samoa);

4455 - 

4466 - Aitutaki (Cook Islands) (New Zealand);Alofi Island (New Caledonia);Atiu (Cook Islands) (New Zealand);Australia;Avarua (New Zealand);Belarus;Benin;Bermuda;Bhutan;Borabora (French Polynesia);Botswana;Cambodia;Cameroon;Central African Rep.;Ceylon (Sri Lanka);Christmas Island (Australia);Cocos Island (Australia);Colombia;Congo, Democratic Republic of the;Cook Islands (New Zealand);Costa Rica;Dahomey (Benin);Danger Islands (New Zealand);Egypt;Ethiopia;French Oceania (French Polynesia);French Polynesia;Gambier (French Polynesia);Ghana;Guinea;Guinea–Bissau;Hervey (Cook Islands) (New Zealand);Hivaoa (French Polynesia);Huahine (French Polynesia);Huan Island (New Caledonia);Isle of Pines (New Caledonia);Kampuchea (Cambodia);Keeling Islands (Australia);Kuwait;Lord Howe Island (Australia);Loyalty Islands (New Caledonia);Malawi;Maldives;Mali;Manahiki (New Zealand);Mangaia (Cook Islands) (New Zealand);Manuai (Cook Islands) (New Zealand);Marquesas Islands (French Polynesia);Mauke (Cook Islands) (New Zealand);Mitiaro (Cook Islands) (New Zealand);Mongolia;Moorea (French Polynesia);Mozambique;New Caledonia;New South Wales (Australia);New Zealand;Nicaragua;Niue (New Zealand);Norfolk Island (Australia);Nukahiva (French Polynesia);Nyasaland (Malawi);Palmerston (Avarua) (New Zealand);Paraguay;Parry (Cook Islands) (New Zealand);Pukapuka (New Zealand);Queensland (Australia);Raiatea (French Polynesia);Rakaanga (New Zealand);Rapa (French Polynesia);Rarotonga (Cook Islands) (New Zealand);Rwanda;Savage Island (Niue) (New Zealand);Senegal;Siam (Thailand);Society Islands (French Polynesia);South Africa;South Australia (Australia);Sri Lanka;Suwarrow Islands (New Zealand);Tahaa (French Polynesia);Tahiti (French Polynesia);Tajikistan;Tasmania (Australia);Thailand;Thursday Island (Australia);Tongareva (New Zealand);Transkei (South Africa);

4470 - Abu Dhabi (United Arab Emirates);Ajman (United Arab Emirates);Azerbaijan;Bolivia;Bulgaria;Doha (Qatar);Dubai (United Arab Emirates);Faroe Islands;Fujairah (United Arab Emirates);Iceland;Latvia;Lithuania;Moldova;Qatar;Ras al Kaimah (United Arab Emirates);Seychelles;Sharja (United Arab Emirates);Syrian Arab Republic;Togo;

.....  

umm ... forgot about that. A little of my initial database material for shipping rates


----------



## LightPhoenix (May 19, 2007)

Wow, amazingly I have nothing in my buffer.      I'll try again later.


----------



## jonathan swift (May 19, 2007)

85683473


----------



## punkorange (May 19, 2007)

Bellingham


----------



## Mycanid (May 19, 2007)

punkorange said:
			
		

> Bellingham




Big surprise here!


----------



## RangerWickett (May 19, 2007)

> [/url]




Hm. Not too exciting.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 19, 2007)

Do you have more than a week lef

... Wow, part of a complete sentence!


----------



## punkorange (May 19, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Big surprise here!




Yeah, I kind of thought it was funny that's what was in my buffer.


----------



## Mycanid (May 19, 2007)

Lessee ...

[ctrl + V!]

ulp!   

<SNIP!>

never mind....


----------



## Agamon (May 19, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Lessee ...
> 
> [ctrl + V!]
> 
> ...




You naughty fungus, you...


----------



## Mycanid (May 19, 2007)

No, no, no, no.    

I was "ulping" because of the size of the file I had copied and the meaningless data thereon ... woulda been a monster post.


----------



## Agamon (May 19, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No, no, no, no.




Methinks you doth protest too much...


----------



## punkorange (May 19, 2007)

Funny


----------



## Nifft (May 19, 2007)

I was editing my new wiki... sblock added for your protection.

[sblock]<toc!!>

! Sorcerer/Wizard Spells

!! 0-Level Sorcerer/Wizard Spells (Cantrips)
!!! Abjur
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/resistance.htm|Resistance]:** Subject gains +1 on [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/combatStatistics.htm#savingThrows|saving throws].
!!! Conj
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/acidSplash.htm|Acid Splash]:** Orb deals 1d3 acid damage.
!!! Div
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/detectPoison.htm|Detect Poison]:** Detects [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/specialAbilities.htm#poison|poison] in one creature or small object.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/detectMagic.htm|Detect Magic]:** Detects spells and magic items within 60 ft.
!!! Ench
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/daze.htm|Daze]:** [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/typesSubtypes.htm#humanoidType|Humanoid] creature of 4 HD or less loses next action.
!!! Evoc
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/dancingLights.htm|Dancing Lights]:** Creates torches or other lights.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/flare.htm|Flare]:** [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#dazzled|Dazzles] one creature (-1 on [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/combatStatistics.htm#attackRoll|attack rolls]).
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/rayOfFrost.htm|Ray of Frost]:** Ray deals 1d3 cold damage.
!!! Illus
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/ghostSound.htm|Ghost Sound]:** Figment sounds.
!!! Necro
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/disruptUndead.htm|Disrupt Undead]:** Deals 1d6 damage to one undead.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/touchOfFatigue.htm|Touch of Fatigue]:** [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/combatStatistics.htm#touchAttacks|Touch attack] [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#fatigued|fatigues] target.
!!! Trans
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/mageHand.htm|Mage Hand]:** 5-pound telekinesis.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/message.htm|Message]:** Whispered conversation at distance.
!!! Univ
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/prestidigitation.htm|Prestidigitation]:** Performs minor tricks; emulates [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/arcaneMark.htm|Arcane Mark], [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/light.htm|Light], [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/mending.htm|Mending], [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/openClose.htm|Open/Close] and [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/readMagic.htm|Read Magic].

!! 1st-Level Sorcerer/Wizard Spells
!!! Abjur
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/alarm.htm|Alarm]:** Wards an area for 2 hours/level.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/endureElements.htm|Endure Elements]:** Exist comfortably in hot or cold environments.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/holdPortal.htm|Hold Portal]:** Holds door shut.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/protectionFromChaos.htm|Protection from Chaos]/[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/protectionFromEvil.htm|Evil]/[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/protectionFromGood.htm|Good]/[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/protectionFromLaw.htm|Law]:** +2 to AC and saves, counter mind control, hedge out [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/typesSubtypes.htm#elementalType|elementals] and [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/typesSubtypes.htm#outsiderType|outsiders].
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/shield.htm|Shield]:** Invisible disc gives +4 to AC, blocks [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/magicMissile.htm|magic missiles].
!!! Conj
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/grease.htm|Grease]:** Makes 10-ft. square or one object slippery.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/mageArmor.htm|Mage Armor]:** Gives subject +4 [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/theBasics.htm#armorBonus|armor bonus].
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/mount.htm|Mount]:** Summons riding horse for 2 hours/level.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/obscuringMist.htm|Obscuring Mist]:** Fog surrounds you.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/summonMonsterI.htm|Summon Monster I]:** Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/unseenServant.htm|Unseen Servant]:** Invisible force obeys your commands.
!!! Div
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/comprehendLanguages.htm|Comprehend Languages]:** You understand all spoken and written languages.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/detectSecretDoors.htm|Detect Secret Doors]:** Reveals hidden doors within 60 ft.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/detectUndead.htm|Detect Undead]:** Reveals undead within 60 ft.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/identify.htm|Identify] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup>:** Determines properties of magic item.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/trueStrike.htm|True Strike]:** +20 on your next [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/combatStatistics.htm#attackRoll|attack roll].
!!! Ench
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/charmPerson.htm|Charm Person]:** Makes one person your friend.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/hypnotism.htm|Hypnotism]:** [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#fascinated|Fascinates] 2d4 HD of creatures.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/sleep.htm|Sleep]:** Puts 4 HD of creatures into magical slumber.
!!! Evoc
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/burningHands.htm|Burning Hands]:** 1d4/level fire damage (max 5d4).
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/floatingDisk.htm|Floating Disk]:** Creates 3-ft.-diameter horizontal disk that holds 100 lb./level.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/magicMissile.htm|Magic Missile]:** 1d4+1 damage; +1 missile per two levels above 1st (max 3).
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/shockingGrasp.htm|Shocking Grasp]:** Touch delivers 1d6/level electricity damage (max 5d6).
!!! Illus
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/colorSpray.htm|Color Spray]:** Knocks [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#unconscious|unconscious], [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#blinded|blinds], and/or [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#stunned|stuns] weak creatures.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/disguiseSelf.htm|Disguise Self]:** Changes your appearance.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/magicAura.htm|Magic Aura]:** Alters object’s magic aura.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/silentImage.htm|Silent Image]:** Creates minor illusion of your design.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/ventriloquism.htm|Ventriloquism]:** Throws voice for 1 min./level.
!!! Necro
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/causeFear.htm|Cause Fear]:** One creature of 5 HD or less flees for 1d4 rounds.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/chillTouch.htm|Chill Touch]:** One touch/level deals 1d6 damage and possibly 1 Str damage.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/rayOfEnfeeblement.htm|Ray of Enfeeblement]:** Ray deals 1d6 +1 per two levels Str damage.
!!! Trans
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/animateRope.htm|Animate Rope]:** Makes a rope move at your command.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/enlargePerson.htm|Enlarge Person]:** [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/typesSubtypes.htm#humanoidType|Humanoid] creature doubles in size.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/erase.htm|Erase]:** Mundane or magical writing vanishes.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/expeditiousRetreat.htm|Expeditious Retreat]:** Your speed increases by 30 ft.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/featherFall.htm|Feather Fall]:** Objects or creatures fall slowly.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/jump.htm|Jump]:** Subject gets bonus on [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/jump.htm|Jump] checks.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/magicWeapon.htm|Magic Weapon]:** Weapon gains +1 bonus.
* **Portal Beacon** (Spell Compendium): You grant others knowledge of a magic portal's location.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/reducePerson.htm|Reduce Person]:** [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/typesSubtypes.htm#humanoidType|Humanoid] creature halves in size.


!! 2nd-Level Sorcerer/Wizard Spells
!!! Abjur
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/arcaneLock.htm|Arcane Lock] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup>:** Magically locks a portal or chest.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/obscureObject.htm|Obscure Object]:** Masks object against scrying.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/protectionFromArrows.htm|Protection from Arrows]:** Subject immune to most ranged attacks.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/resistEnergy.htm|Resist Energy]:** Ignores first 10 (or more) points of damage/attack from specified energy type.
!!! Conj
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/acidArrow.htm|Acid Arrow]:** Ranged [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/combatStatistics.htm#touchAttacks|touch attack]; 2d4 damage for 1 round +1 round/three levels.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/fogCloud.htm|Fog Cloud]:** Fog obscures vision.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/glitterdust.htm|Glitterdust]:** [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#blinded|Blinds] creatures, outlines [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#invisible|invisible] creatures.
* **[NewSpells#MephiticSpray|Mephitic Spray] (DHE):** Toxic cone [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#nauseated|nauseates] subjects.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/summonMonsterII.htm|Summon Monster II]:** Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/summonSwarm.htm|Summon Swarm]:** Summons swarm of [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/monsters/swarm.htm#batSwarm|bats], [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/monsters/swarm.htm#ratSwarm|rats], or [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/monsters/swarm.htm#spiderSwarm|spiders].
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/web.htm|Web]:** Fills 20-ft.-radius spread with sticky spiderwebs.
!!! Div
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/detectThoughts.htm|Detect Thoughts]:** Allows “listening” to surface thoughts.
* **Alarm, Greater** (Spell Compendium): As alarm, and it works on coexistant planes.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/locateObject.htm|Locate Object]:** Senses direction toward object (specific or type).
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/seeInvisibility.htm|See Invisibility]:** Reveals [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#invisible|invisible] creatures or objects.
!!! Ench
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/dazeMonster.htm|Daze Monster]:** Living creature of 6 HD or less loses next action.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/hideousLaughter.htm|Hideous Laughter]:** Subject loses actions for 1 round/level.
* **Stop Hitting Yourself** (Arcane Strife): Subject's next attack targets itself.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/touchOfIdiocy.htm|Touch of Idiocy]:** Subject takes 1d6 points of Int, Wis, and Cha damage.
!!! Evoc
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/continualFlame.htm|Continual Flame] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup>:** Makes a permanent, heatless torch.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/darkness.htm|Darkness]:** 20-ft. radius of supernatural shadow.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/flamingSphere.htm|Flaming Sphere]:** Creates rolling ball of fire, 2d6 damage, lasts 1 round/level.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/gustOfWind.htm|Gust of Wind]:** Blows away or knocks down smaller creatures.
* **[NewSpells#IceDagger|Ice Dagger] (DHE):** Create a magical weapon of cold.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/scorchingRay.htm|Scorching Ray]:** Ranged [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/combatStatistics.htm#touchAttacks|touch attack] deals 4d6 fire damage, +1 ray/four levels (max 3).
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/shatter.htm|Shatter]:** [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/specialAbilities.htm#sonicAttacks|Sonic] vibration damages objects or crystalline creatures.
!!! Illus
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/blur.htm|Blur]:** Attacks miss subject 20% of the time.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/hypnoticPattern.htm|Hypnotic Pattern]:** [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#fascinated|Fascinates] (2d4 + level) HD of creatures.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/invisibility.htm|Invisibility]:** Subject is [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#invisible|invisible] for 1 min./level or until it attacks.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/magicMouth.htm|Magic Mouth] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup>:** Speaks once when triggered.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/minorImage.htm|Minor Image]:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/silentImage.htm|silent image], plus some sound.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/mirrorImage.htm|Mirror Image]:** Creates decoy duplicates of you (1d4 +1 per three levels, max 8).
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/misdirection.htm|Misdirection]:** Misleads divinations for one creature or object.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/phantomTrap.htm|Phantom Trap] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup>:** Makes item seem trapped.
!!! Necro
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/blindnessDeafness.htm|Blindness/Deafness]:** Makes subject [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#blinded|blinded] or [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#deafened|deafened].
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/commandUndead.htm|Command Undead]:** [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/typesSubtypes.htm#undeadType|Undead] creature obeys your commands.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/falseLife.htm|False Life]:** Gain 1d10 temporary hp +1/level (max +10).
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/ghoulTouch.htm|Ghoul Touch]:** Paralyzes one subject, which exudes stench that makes those nearby [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#sickened|sickened].
* **[NewSpells#RayofDisruption|Ray of Disruption] (DHE):** Ray deals 1d6/level to undead (max 10d6).
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/scare.htm|Scare]:** Panics creatures of less than 6 HD.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/spectralHand.htm|Spectral Hand]:** Creates disembodied glowing hand to deliver [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/combatStatistics.htm#touchAttacks|touch attacks].
!!! Trans
* **[NewSpells#AlterSelfrevised|Alter Self] (DHE):** Disguise or augment your body.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/bearsEndurance.htm|Bear’s Endurance]:** Subject gains +4 to Con for 1 min./level.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/bullsStrength.htm|Bull’s Strength]:** Subject gains +4 to Str for 1 min./level.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/catsGrace.htm|Cat’s Grace]:** Subject gains +4 to Dex for 1 min./level.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/darkvision.htm|Darkvision]:** See 60 ft. in total darkness.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/eaglesSplendor.htm|Eagle’s Splendor]:** Subject gains +4 to Cha for 1 min./level.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/foxsCunning.htm|Fox’s Cunning]:** Subject gains +4 Int for 1 min./level.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/knock.htm|Knock]:** Opens locked or magically sealed door.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/levitate.htm|Levitate]:** Subject moves up and down at your direction.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/owlsWisdom.htm|Owl’s Wisdom]:** Subject gains +4 to Wis for 1 min./level.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/pyrotechnics.htm|Pyrotechnics]:** Turns fire into [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#blinded|blinding] light or choking smoke.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/ropeTrick.htm|Rope Trick]:** As many as eight creatures hide in extradimensional space.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/spiderClimb.htm|Spider Climb]:** Grants ability to walk on walls and ceilings.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/whisperingWind.htm|Whispering Wind]:** Sends a short message 1 mile/level.


!! 3rd-Level Sorcerer/Wizard Spells
!!! Abjur
* **Avoid Planar Effects** (Spell Compendium): Temporary protection against some harmful planar traits.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/dispelMagic.htm|Dispel Magic]:** Cancels magical spells and effects.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/explosiveRunes.htm|Explosive Runes]:** Deals 6d6 damage when read.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/magicCircleAgainstChaos.htm|Magic Circle against Chaos]/[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/magicCircleAgainstEvil.htm|Evil]/[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/magicCircleAgainstGood.htm|Good]/[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/magicCircleAgainstLaw.htm|Law]:** As protection spells, but 10-ft. radius and 10 min./level.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/nondetection.htm|Nondetection] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup>:** Hides subject from divination, scrying.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/protectionFromEnergy.htm|Protection from Energy]:** Absorb 12 points/level of damage from one kind of energy.
!!! Conj
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/phantomSteed.htm|Phantom Steed]:** Magic horse appears for 1 hour/level.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/sepiaSnakeSigil.htm|Sepia Snake Sigil] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup>:** Creates text symbol that immobilizes reader.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/sleetStorm.htm|Sleet Storm]:** Hampers vision and movement.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/stinkingCloud.htm|Stinking Cloud]:** [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#nauseated|Nauseating] vapors, 1 round/level.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/summonMonsterIII.htm|Summon Monster III]:** Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.
!!! Div
* **Analyze Portal** (Spell Compendium): Find nearby portal and discover its properties.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/arcaneSight.htm|Arcane Sight]:** Magical auras become visible to you.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/clairaudienceClairvoyance.htm|Clairaudience/Clairvoyance]:** Hear or see at a distance for 1 min./level.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/tongues.htm|Tongues]:** Speak any language.
!!! Ench
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/deepSlumber.htm|Deep Slumber]:** Puts 10 HD of creatures to sleep.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/heroism.htm|Heroism]:** Gives +2 bonus on [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/combatStatistics.htm#attackRoll|attack rolls], saves, [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/usingSkills.htm#skillChecks|skill checks].
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/holdPerson.htm|Hold Person]:** Paralyzes one [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/typesSubtypes.htm#humanoidType|humanoid] for 1 round/level.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/rage.htm|Rage]:** Subjects gains +2 to Str and Con, +1 on [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/combatStatistics.htm#will|Will saves], -2 to AC.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/suggestion.htm|Suggestion]:** Compels subject to follow stated course of action.
!!! Evoc
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/daylight.htm|Daylight]:** 60-ft. radius of bright light.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/fireball.htm|Fireball]:** 1d6 damage per level, 20-ft. radius.
* **Interplanar Message** (Spell Compendium): Brief mental message crosses planar boundaries.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/lightningBolt.htm|Lightning Bolt]:** Electricity deals 1d6/level damage.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/tinyHut.htm|Tiny Hut]:** Creates shelter for ten creatures.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/windWall.htm|Wind Wall]:** Deflects arrows, smaller creatures, and gases.
!!! Illus
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/displacement.htm|Displacement]:** Attacks miss subject 50%.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/illusoryScript.htm|Illusory Script] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup>:** Only intended reader can decipher.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/invisibilitySphere.htm|Invisibility Sphere]:** Makes everyone within 10 ft. [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#invisible|invisible].
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/majorImage.htm|Major Image]:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/silentImage.htm|silent image], plus sound, smell and thermal effects.
!!! Necro
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/gentleRepose.htm|Gentle Repose]:** Preserves one corpse.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/haltUndead.htm|Halt Undead]:** Immobilizes undead for 1 round/level.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/rayOfExhaustion.htm|Ray of Exhaustion]:** Ray makes subject [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#exhausted|exhausted].
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/vampiricTouch.htm|Vampiric Touch]:** Touch deals 1d6/two levels damage; caster gains damage as hp.
!!! Trans
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/blink.htm|Blink]:** You randomly vanish and reappear for 1 round/level.
* **Dragonskin** (Spell Compendium): Gain a bonus to natural armor and energy resistance 10.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/flameArrow.htm|Flame Arrow]:** Arrows deal +1d6 fire damage.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/fly.htm|Fly]:** Subject flies at speed of 60 ft.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/gaseousForm.htm|Gaseous Form]:** Subject becomes insubstantial and can fly slowly.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/haste.htm|Haste]:** One creature/level moves faster, +1 on [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/combatStatistics.htm#attackRoll|attack rolls], AC, and [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/combatStatistics.htm#reflex|Reflex saves].
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/keenEdge.htm|Keen Edge]:** Doubles normal weapon’s threat range.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/magicWeaponGreater.htm|Magic Weapon, Greater]:** +1/four levels (max +5).
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/secretPage.htm|Secret Page]:** Changes one page to hide its real content.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/shrinkItem.htm|Shrink Item]:** Object shrinks to one-sixteenth size.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/slow.htm|Slow]:** One subject/level takes only one action/round, -1 to AC, [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/combatStatistics.htm#reflex|reflex saves], and [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/combatStatistics.htm#attackRoll|attack rolls].
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/waterBreathing.htm|Water Breathing]:** Subjects can breathe underwater.
* **[NewSpells#WeaponAfire|Weapon Afire] (DHE):** Touched weapons deal extra fire damage.


!! 4th-Level Sorcerer/Wizard Spells
!!! Abjur
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/dimensionalAnchor.htm|Dimensional Anchor]:** Bars extradimensional movement.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/fireTrap.htm|Fire Trap] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup>:** Opened object deals 1d4 damage +1/level.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/globeOfInvulnerabilityLesser.htm|Globe of Invulnerability, Lesser]:** Stops 1st- through 3rd-level spell effects.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/removeCurse.htm|Remove Curse]:** Frees object or person from curse.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/stoneskin.htm|Stoneskin] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup>:** Ignore 10 points of damage per attack.
!!! Conj
* **[NewSpells#AcidPilum|Acid Pilum] (DHE):** Ranged touch attack; deals 4d6 damage and [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#entangles|entangles] target for 1 round +1 round/three levels.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/blackTentacles.htm|Black Tentacles]:** Tentacles [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/specialAttacks.htm#grapple|grapple] all within 20 ft. spread.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/dimensionDoor.htm|Dimension Door]:** Teleports you short distance.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/minorCreation.htm|Minor Creation]:** Creates one cloth or wood object.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/secureShelter.htm|Secure Shelter]:** Creates sturdy cottage.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/solidFog.htm|Solid Fog]:** Blocks vision and slows movement.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/summonMonsterIV.htm|Summon Monster IV]:** Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.
!!! Div
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/arcaneEye.htm|Arcane Eye]:** Invisible floating eye moves 30 ft./round.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/detectScrying.htm|Detect Scrying]:** Alerts you of magical eavesdropping.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/locateCreature.htm|Locate Creature]:** Indicates direction to familiar creature.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/scrying.htm|Scrying] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#focusComponent|F]</sup>:** Spies on subject from a distance.
!!! Ench
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/charmMonster.htm|Charm Monster]:** Makes monster believe it is your ally.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/confusion.htm|Confusion]:** Subjects behave oddly for 1 round/level.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/crushingDespair.htm|Crushing Despair]:** Subjects take -2 on [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/combatStatistics.htm#attackRoll|attack rolls], damage rolls, saves, and checks.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/geasLesser.htm|Geas, Lesser]:** Commands subject of 7 HD or less.
!!! Evoc
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/fireShield.htm|Fire Shield]:** Creatures attacking you take fire damage; you’re protected from heat or cold.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/iceStorm.htm|Ice Storm]:** Hail deals 5d6 damage in cylinder 40 ft. across.
* **[NewSpells#MagmaBlade|Magma Blade] (DHE):** You summon a fiery magical blade.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/resilientSphere.htm|Resilient Sphere]:** Force globe protects but traps one subject.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/shout.htm|Shout]:** [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#deafened|Deafens] all within cone and deals 5d6 [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/specialAbilities.htm#sonicAttacks|sonic] damage.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/wallOfFire.htm|Wall of Fire]:** Deals 2d4 fire damage out to 10 ft. and 1d4 out to 20 ft. Passing through wall deals 2d6 damage +1/level.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/wallOfIce.htm|Wall of Ice]:** Ice plane creates wall with 15 hp +1/level, or hemisphere can trap creatures inside.
!!! Illus
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/hallucinatoryTerrain.htm|Hallucinatory Terrain]:** Makes one type of terrain appear like another (field into forest, or the like).
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/illusoryWall.htm|Illusory Wall]:** Wall, floor, or ceiling looks real, but anything can pass through.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/invisibilityGreater.htm|Invisibility, Greater]:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/invisibility.htm|invisibility], but subject can attack and stay [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#invisible|invisible].
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/phantasmalKiller.htm|Phantasmal Killer]:** Fearsome illusion kills subject or deals 3d6 damage.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/rainbowPattern.htm|Rainbow Pattern]:** Lights [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#fascinated|fascinate] 24 HD of creatures.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/shadowConjuration.htm|Shadow Conjuration]:** Mimics conjuration below 4th level, but only 20% real.
!!! Necro
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/animateDead.htm|Animate Dead] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup>:** Creates undead [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/monsters/skeleton.htm|skeletons] and [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/monsters/zombie.htm|zombies].
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/bestowCurse.htm|Bestow Curse]:** -6 to an ability score; -4 on [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/combatStatistics.htm#attackRoll|attack rolls], saves, and checks; or 50% chance of losing each action.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/contagion.htm|Contagion]:** Infects subject with chosen [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/specialAbilities.htm#disease|disease].
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/enervation.htm|Enervation]:** Subject gains 1d4 [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/specialAbilities.htm#energyDrainAndNegativeLevels|negative levels].
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/fear.htm|Fear]:** Subjects within cone flee for 1 round/level.
!!! Trans
* **Attune Form** (Spell Compendium): Temporary protection against some harmful planar traits.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/enlargePersonMass.htm|Enlarge Person, Mass]:** Enlarges several creatures.
* **Make Manifest** (Spell Compendium): Force a creature on a coexistant plane into your own.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/mnemonicEnhancer.htm|Mnemonic Enhancer] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#focusComponent|F]</sup>:** [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/classes/sorcererWizard.htm#wizard|Wizard] only. Prepares extra spells or retains one just cast.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/polymorph.htm|Polymorph]:** Gives one willing subject a new form.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/reducePersonMass.htm|Reduce Person, Mass]:** Reduces several creatures.
* **Scramble Portal** (Spell Compendium): Randomize the destination of a magical portal.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/stoneShape.htm|Stone Shape]:** Sculpts stone into any shape.


!! 5th-Level Sorcerer/Wizard Spells
!!! Abjur
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/breakEnchantment.htm|Break Enchantment]:** Frees subjects from enchantments, alterations, curses, and petrification.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/dismissal.htm|Dismissal]:** Forces a creature to return to native plane.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/magesPrivateSanctum.htm|Mage’s Private Sanctum]:** Prevents anyone from viewing or scrying an area for 24 hours.
* **Zone of Respite** (Spell Compendium): Prevents teleportation and similar effects from functioning in the area.
!!! Conj
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/cloudkill.htm|Cloudkill]:** Kills 3 HD or less; 4-6 HD save or die, 6+ HD take Con damage.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/magesFaithfulHound.htm|Mage’s Faithful Hound]:** Phantom dog can guard, attack.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/majorCreation.htm|Major Creation]:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/minorCreation.htm|minor creation], plus stone and metal.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/planarBindingLesser.htm|Planar Binding, Lesser]:** Traps extraplanar creature of 6 HD or less until it performs a task.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/secretChest.htm|Secret Chest] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#focusComponent|F]</sup>:** Hides expensive chest on Ethereal Plane; you retrieve it at will.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/summonMonsterV.htm|Summon Monster V]:** Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/teleport.htm|Teleport]:** Instantly transports you as far as 100 miles/level.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/wallOfStone.htm|Wall of Stone]:** Creates a stone wall that can be shaped.
!!! Div
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/contactOtherPlane.htm|Contact Other Plane]:** Lets you ask question of extraplanar entity.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/pryingEyes.htm|Prying Eyes]:** 1d4 +1/level floating eyes scout for you.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/telepathicBond.htm|Telepathic Bond]:** Link lets allies communicate.
!!! Ench
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/dominatePerson.htm|Dominate Person]:** Controls [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/typesSubtypes.htm#humanoidType|humanoid] telepathically.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/feeblemind.htm|Feeblemind]:** Subject’s Int and Cha drop to 1.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/holdMonster.htm|Hold Monster]:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/holdPerson.htm|hold person], but any creature.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/mindFog.htm|Mind Fog]:** Subjects in fog get -10 to Wis and Will checks.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/symbolOfSleep.htm|Symbol of Sleep] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup>:** Triggered rune puts nearby creatures into catatonic slumber.
!!! Evoc
* **[NewSpells#AshStorm|Ash Storm] (DHE):** Burning rock deals 7d6 damage in cylinder 40 ft. across.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/coneOfCold.htm|Cone of Cold]:** 1d6/level cold damage.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/interposingHand.htm|Interposing Hand]:** Hand provides [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/combatModifiers.htm#cover|cover] against one opponent.
* **[NewSpells#PlasmaSpear|Plasma Spear] (DHE):** Summon and wield a burning thunderbolt.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/sending.htm|Sending]:** Delivers short message anywhere, instantly.
* **Shadowblast** (Spell Compendium): Blast of light [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#stunned|stuns] and damages shadow natives.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/wallOfForce.htm|Wall of Force]:** Wall is immune to damage.
!!! Illus
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/dream.htm|Dream]:** Sends message to anyone sleeping.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/falseVision.htm|False Vision] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup>:** Fools scrying with an illusion.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/mirageArcana.htm|Mirage Arcana]:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/hallucinatoryTerrain.htm|hallucinatory terrain], plus structures.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/nightmare.htm|Nightmare]:** Sends vision dealing 1d10 damage, [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#fatigued|fatigue].
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/persistentImage.htm|Persistent Image]:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/majorImage.htm|major image], but no concentration required.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/seeming.htm|Seeming]:** Changes appearance of one person per two levels.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/shadowEvocation.htm|Shadow Evocation]:** Mimics evocation below 5th level, but only 20% real.
!!! Necro
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/blight.htm|Blight]:** Withers one plant or deals 1d6/level damage to plant creature.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/magicJar.htm|Magic Jar] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#focusComponent|F]</sup>:** Enables possession of another creature.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/symbolOfPain.htm|Symbol of Pain] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup>:** Triggered rune wracks nearby creatures with pain.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/wavesOfFatigue.htm|Waves of Fatigue]:** Several targets become [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#fatigued|fatigued].
!!! Trans
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/animalGrowth.htm|Animal Growth]:** One animal/two levels doubles in size.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/balefulPolymorph.htm|Baleful Polymorph]:** Transforms subject into harmless animal.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/fabricate.htm|Fabricate]:** Transforms raw materials into finished items.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/overlandFlight.htm|Overland Flight]:** You fly at a speed of 40 ft. and can hustle over long distances.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/passwall.htm|Passwall]:** Creates passage through wood or stone wall.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/telekinesis.htm|Telekinesis]:** Moves object, attacks creature, or hurls object or creature.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/transmuteMudToRock.htm|Transmute Mud to Rock]:** Transforms two 10-ft. cubes per level.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/transmuteRockToMud.htm|Transmute Rock to Mud]:** Transforms two 10-ft. cubes per level.
* **Xorn Movement** (Spell Compendium): Subject glides through earth like a xorn.
!!! Univ
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/permanency.htm|Permanency] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#xpComponent|X]</sup>:** Makes certain spells permanent.


!! 6th-Level Sorcerer/Wizard Spells
!!! Abjur
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/antimagicField.htm|Antimagic Field]:** Negates magic within 10 ft.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/dispelMagicGreater.htm|Dispel Magic, Greater]:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/dispelMagic.htm|dispel magic], but +20 on check.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/globeOfInvulnerability.htm|Globe of Invulnerability]:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/globeOfInvulnerabilityLesser.htm|lesser globe of invulnerability], plus 4th-level spell effects.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/guardsAndWards.htm|Guards and Wards]:** Array of magic effects protect area.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/repulsion.htm|Repulsion]:** Creatures can’t approach you.
* **Seal Portal**<sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup> (Spell Compendium): Seal an interplanar portal or [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/gate.htm|gate].
!!! Conj
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/acidFog.htm|Acid Fog]:** Fog deals acid damage.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/planarBinding.htm|Planar Binding]:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/planarBindingLesser.htm|lesser planar binding], but up to 12 HD.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/planeShift.htm|Plane Shift] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#focusComponent|F]</sup>:** As many as eight subjects travel to another plane.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/summonMonsterVI.htm|Summon Monster VI]:** Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/wallOfIron.htm|Wall of Iron] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup>:** 30 hp/four levels; can topple onto foes.
* **[NewSpells#WallofMagma|Wall of Magma] (DHE):** Anchored vertical wall of molten stone.
!!! Div
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/analyzeDweomer.htm|Analyze Dweomer] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#focusComponent|F]</sup>:** Reveals magical aspects of subject.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/legendLore.htm|Legend Lore] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup> <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#focusComponent|F]</sup>:** Lets you learn tales about a person, place, or thing.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/trueSeeing.htm|True Seeing] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup>:** Lets you see all things as they really are.
!!! Ench
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/geasQuest.htm|Geas/Quest]:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/geasLesser.htm|lesser geas], plus it affects any creature.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/heroismGreater.htm|Heroism, Greater]:** Gives +4 bonus on [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/combatStatistics.htm#attackRoll|attack rolls], saves, [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/usingSkills.htm#skillChecks|skill checks]; immunity to [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/specialAbilities.htm#fear|fear]; temporary hp.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/suggestionMass.htm|Suggestion, Mass]:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/suggestion.htm|suggestion], plus one subject/level.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/symbolOfPersuasion.htm|Symbol of Persuasion] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup>:** Triggered rune charms nearby creatures.
!!! Evoc
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/chainLightning.htm|Chain Lightning]:** 1d6/level damage; 1 secondary bolt/level each deals half damage.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/contingency.htm|Contingency] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#focusComponent|F]</sup>:** Sets trigger condition for another spell.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/forcefulHand.htm|Forceful Hand]:** Hand pushes creatures away.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/freezingSphere.htm|Freezing Sphere]:** Freezes water or deals cold damage.
!!! Illus
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/mislead.htm|Mislead]:** Turns you [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#invisible|invisible] and creates illusory double.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/permanentImage.htm|Permanent Image]:** Includes sight, sound, and smell.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/programmedImage.htm|Programmed Image] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup>:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/majorImage.htm|major image], plus triggered by event.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/shadowWalk.htm|Shadow Walk]:** Step into shadow to travel rapidly.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/veil.htm|Veil]:** Changes appearance of group of creatures.
!!! Necro
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/circleOfDeath.htm|Circle of Death] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup>:** Kills 1d4/level HD of creatures.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/createUndead.htm|Create Undead] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup>:** Creates [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/monsters/ghoul.htm|ghouls], [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/monsters/ghoul.htm#ghast|ghasts], [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/monsters/mummy.htm|mummies], or [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/monsters/mohrg.htm|mohrgs].
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/eyebite.htm|Eyebite]:** Target becomes [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#panicked|panicked], [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#sickened|sickened], and comatose.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/symbolOfFear.htm|Symbol of Fear] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup>:** Triggered rune panics nearby creatures.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/undeathToDeath.htm|Undeath to Death] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup>:** Destroys 1d4/level HD of undead (max 20d4).
!!! Trans
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/bearsEnduranceMass.htm|Bear’s Endurance, Mass]:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/bearsEndurance.htm|bear’s endurance], affects one subject/level.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/bullsStrengthMass.htm|Bull’s Strength, Mass]:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/bullsStrength.htm|bull’s strength], affects one subject/ level.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/catsGraceMass.htm|Cat’s Grace, Mass]:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/catsGrace.htm|cat’s grace], affects one subject/level.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/controlWater.htm|Control Water]:** Raises or lowers bodies of water.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/disintegrate.htm|Disintegrate]:** Makes one creature or object vanish.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/eaglesSplendorMass.htm|Eagle’s Splendor, Mass]:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/eaglesSplendor.htm|eagle’s splendor], affects one subject/level.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/fleshToStone.htm|Flesh to Stone]:** Turns subject creature into statue.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/foxsCunningMass.htm|Fox’s Cunning, Mass]:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/foxsCunning.htm|fox’s cunning], affects one subject/ level.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/magesLucubration.htm|Mage’s Lucubration]:** [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/classes/sorcererWizard.htm#wizard|Wizard] only. Recalls spell of 5th level or lower.
* **Make Manifest, Mass** (Spell Compendium): As ''make manifest'' but affects all subjects in area.
* **[NewSpells#MetalShape|Metal Shape] (DHE):** Sculpt metal into any shape.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/moveEarth.htm|Move Earth]:** Digs trenches and build hills.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/owlsWisdomMass.htm|Owl’s Wisdom, Mass]:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/owlsWisdom.htm|owl’s wisdom], affects one subject/ level.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/stoneToFlesh.htm|Stone to Flesh]:** Restores [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#petrified|petrified] creature.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/transformation.htm|Transformation] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup>:** You gain combat bonuses.


!! 7th-Level Sorcerer/Wizard Spells
!!! Abjur
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/banishment.htm|Banishment]:** Banishes 2 HD/level of extraplanar creatures.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/sequester.htm|Sequester]:** Subject is [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#invisible|invisible] to sight and scrying; renders creature comatose.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/spellTurning.htm|Spell Turning]:** Reflect 1d4+6 spell levels back at caster.
!!! Conj
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/instantSummons.htm|Instant Summons] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup>:** Prepared object appears in your hand.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/magesMagnificentMansion.htm|Mage’s Magnificent Mansion] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#focusComponent|F]</sup>:** Door leads to extradimensional mansion.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/phaseDoor.htm|Phase Door]:** Creates an invisible passage through wood or stone.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/summonMonsterVII.htm|Summon Monster VII]:** Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/teleportGreater.htm|Teleport, Greater]:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/teleport.htm|teleport], but no range limit and no off-target arrival.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/teleportObject.htm|Teleport Object]:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/teleport.htm|teleport], but affects a touched object.
!!! Div
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/arcaneSightGreater.htm|Arcane Sight, Greater]:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/arcaneSight.htm|arcane sight], but also reveals magic effects on creatures and objects.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/scryingGreater.htm|Scrying, Greater]:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/scrying.htm|scrying], but faster and longer.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/vision.htm|Vision] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup> <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#xpComponent|X]</sup>:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/legendLore.htm|legend lore], but quicker and strenuous.
!!! Ench
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/holdPersonMass.htm|Hold Person, Mass]:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/holdPerson.htm|hold person], but all within 30 ft.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/insanity.htm|Insanity]:** Subject suffers continuous [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#confused|confusion].
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/powerWordBlind.htm|Power Word Blind]:** [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#blinded|Blinds] creature with 200 hp or less.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/symbolOfStunning.htm|Symbol of Stunning] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup>:** Triggered rune [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#stunned|stuns] nearby creatures.
!!! Evoc
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/delayedBlastFireball.htm|Delayed Blast Fireball]:** 1d6/level fire damage; you can postpone blast for 5 rounds.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/forcecage.htm|Forcecage] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup>:** Cube or cage of force imprisons all inside.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/graspingHand.htm|Grasping Hand]:** Hand provides [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/combatModifiers.htm#cover|cover], pushes, or [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/specialAttacks.htm#grapple|grapples].
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/magesSword.htm|Mage’s Sword] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#focusComponent|F]</sup>:** Floating magic blade strikes opponents.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/prismaticSpray.htm|Prismatic Spray]:** Rays hit subjects with variety of effects.
!!! Illus
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/invisibilityMass.htm|Invisibility, Mass]:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/invisibility.htm|invisibility], but affects all in range.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/projectImage.htm|Project Image]:** Illusory double can talk and cast spells.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/shadowConjurationGreater.htm|Shadow Conjuration, Greater]:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/shadowConjuration.htm|shadow conjuration], but up to 6th level and 60% real.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/simulacrum.htm|Simulacrum] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup> <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#xpComponent|X]</sup>:** Creates partially real double of a creature.
!!! Necro
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/controlUndead.htm|Control Undead]:** Undead don’t attack you while under your command.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/fingerOfDeath.htm|Finger of Death]:** Kills one subject.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/symbolOfWeakness.htm|Symbol of Weakness] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup>:** Triggered rune weakens nearby creatures.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/wavesOfExhaustion.htm|Waves of Exhaustion]:** Several targets become [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#exhausted|exhausted].
!!! Trans
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/controlWeather.htm|Control Weather]:** Changes weather in local area.
* **Elemental Body** (Spell Compendium): Take on the properties of an Elemental.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/etherealJaunt.htm|Ethereal Jaunt]:** You become [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/specialAbilities.htm#etherealness|ethereal] for 1 round/level.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/reverseGravity.htm|Reverse Gravity]:** Objects and creatures fall upward.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/statue.htm|Statue]:** Subject can become a statue at will.
!!! Univ
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/limitedWish.htm|Limited Wish] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#xpComponent|X]</sup>:** Alters reality—within spell limits.


!! 8th-Level Sorcerer/Wizard Spells
!!! Abjur
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/dimensionalLock.htm|Dimensional Lock]:** Teleportation and interplanar travel blocked for one day/level.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/mindBlank.htm|Mind Blank]:** Subject is immune to mental/emotional magic and scrying.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/prismaticWall.htm|Prismatic Wall]:** Wall’s colors have array of effects.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/protectionFromSpells.htm|Protection from Spells] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup> <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#focusComponent|F]</sup>:** Confers +8 [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/theBasics.htm#resistanceBonus|resistance bonus].
!!! Conj
* **[NewSpells#ElderTentacles|Elder Tentacles] (DHE):** Acidic cloud deals 4d6 damage/round while tentacles grapple those within.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/incendiaryCloud.htm|Incendiary Cloud]:** Cloud deals 4d6 fire damage/round.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/maze.htm|Maze]:** Traps subject in extradimensional maze.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/planarBindingGreater.htm|Planar Binding, Greater]:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/planarBindingLesser.htm|lesser planar binding], but up to 18 HD.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/summonMonsterVIII.htm|Summon Monster VIII]:** Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/trapTheSoul.htm|Trap the Soul] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup> <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#focusComponent|F]</sup>:** Imprisons subject within gem.
!!! Div
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/discernLocation.htm|Discern Location]:** Reveals exact location of creature or object.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/momentOfPrescience.htm|Moment of Prescience]:** You gain [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/theBasics.htm#insightBonus|insight bonus] on single [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/combatStatistics.htm#attackRoll|attack roll], check, or save.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/pryingEyesGreater.htm|Prying Eyes, Greater]:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/pryingEyes.htm|prying eyes], but eyes have [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/trueSeeing.htm|true seeing].
!!! Ench
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/antipathy.htm|Antipathy]:** Object or location affected by spell repels certain creatures.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/binding.htm|Binding] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup>:** Utilizes an array of techniques to imprison a creature.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/charmMonsterMass.htm|Charm Monster, Mass]:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/charmMonster.htm|charm monster], but all within 30 ft.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/demand.htm|Demand]:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/sending.htm|sending], plus you can send [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/suggestion.htm|suggestion].
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/irresistibleDance.htm|Irresistible Dance]:** Forces subject to dance.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/powerWordStun.htm|Power Word Stun]:** [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#stunned|Stuns] creature with 150 hp or less.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/symbolOfInsanity.htm|Symbol of Insanity] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup>:** Triggered rune renders nearby creatures insane.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/sympathy.htm|Sympathy] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#focusComponent|F]</sup>:** Object or location attracts certain creatures.
!!! Evoc
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/clenchedFist.htm|Clenched Fist]:** Large hand provides [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/combatModifiers.htm#cover|cover], pushes, or attacks your foes.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/polarRay.htm|Polar Ray]:** Ranged [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/combatStatistics.htm#touchAttacks|touch attack] deals 1d6/level cold damage.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/shoutGreater.htm|Shout, Greater]:** Devastating yell deals 10d6 [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/specialAbilities.htm#sonicAttacks|sonic] damage; [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#stunned|stuns] creatures, damages objects.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/sunburst.htm|Sunburst]:** [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#blinded|Blinds] all within 10 ft., deals 6d6 damage.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/telekineticSphere.htm|Telekinetic Sphere]:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/resilientSphere.htm|resilient sphere], but you move sphere telekinetically.
!!! Illus
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/scintillatingPattern.htm|Scintillating Pattern]:** Twisting colors confuse, [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#stunned|stun], or render [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#unconscious|unconscious].
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/screen.htm|Screen]:** Illusion hides area from vision, scrying.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/shadowEvocationGreater.htm|Shadow Evocation, Greater]:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/shadowEvocation.htm|shadow evocation], but up to 7th level and 60% real.
!!! Necro
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/clone.htm|Clone] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup> <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#focusComponent|F]</sup>:** Duplicate awakens when original dies.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/createGreaterUndead.htm|Create Greater Undead] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup>:** Create [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/monsters/shadow.htm|shadows], [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/monsters/wraith.htm|wraiths], [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/monsters/spectre.htm|spectres], or [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/monsters/devourer.htm|devourers].
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/horridWilting.htm|Horrid Wilting]:** Deals 1d6/level damage within 30 ft.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/symbolOfDeath.htm|Symbol of Death] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup>:** Triggered rune slays nearby creatures.
!!! Trans
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/ironBody.htm|Iron Body]:** Your body becomes living iron.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/polymorphAnyObject.htm|Polymorph Any Object]:** Changes any subject into anything else.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/temporalStasis.htm|Temporal Stasis] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup>:** Puts subject into suspended animation.


!! 9th-Level Sorcerer/Wizard Spells
!!! Abjur
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/freedom.htm|Freedom]:** Releases creature from [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/imprisonment.htm|imprisonment].
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/imprisonment.htm|Imprisonment]:** Entombs subject beneath the earth.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/magesDisjunction.htm|Mage’s Disjunction]:** Dispels magic, disenchants magic items.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/prismaticSphere.htm|Prismatic Sphere]:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/prismaticWall.htm|prismatic wall], but surrounds on all sides.
!!! Conj
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/gate.htm|Gate] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#xpComponent|X]</sup>:** Connects two planes for travel or summoning.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/refuge.htm|Refuge] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup>:** Alters item to transport its possessor to you.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/summonMonsterIX.htm|Summon Monster IX]:** Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/teleportationCircle.htm|Teleportation Circle] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup>:** Circle teleports any creature inside to designated spot.
!!! Div
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/foresight.htm|Foresight]:** “Sixth sense” warns of impending danger.
!!! Ench
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/dominateMonster.htm|Dominate Monster]:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/dominatePerson.htm|dominate person], but any creature.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/holdMonsterMass.htm|Hold Monster, Mass]:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/holdMonster.htm|hold monster], but all within 30 ft.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/powerWordKill.htm|Power Word Kill]:** Kills one creature with 100 hp or less.
!!! Evoc
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/crushingHand.htm|Crushing Hand]:** Large hand provides [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/combatModifiers.htm#cover|cover], pushes, or crushes your foes.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/meteorSwarm.htm|Meteor Swarm]:** Four exploding spheres each deal 6d6 fire damage.
* **Reality Maelstrom** (Spell Compendium): Hole in reality sends creatures and objects to random plane.
!!! Illus
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/shades.htm|Shades]:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/shadowConjuration.htm|shadow conjuration], but up to 8th level and 80% real.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/weird.htm|Weird]:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/phantasmalKiller.htm|phantasmal killer], but affects all within 30 ft.
!!! Necro
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/astralProjection.htm|Astral Projection] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#materialComponent|M]</sup>:** Projects you and companions onto Astral Plane.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/energyDrain.htm|Energy Drain]:** Subject gains 2d4 [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/specialAbilities.htm#energyDrainAndNegativeLevels|negative levels].
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/soulBind.htm|Soul Bind] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#focusComponent|F]</sup>:** Traps newly dead soul to prevent [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/resurrection.htm|resurrection].
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/wailOfTheBanshee.htm|Wail of the Banshee]:** Kills one creature/level.
!!! Trans
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/etherealness.htm|Etherealness]:** Travel to Ethereal Plane with companions.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/shapechange.htm|Shapechange] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#focusComponent|F]</sup>:** Transforms you into any creature, and change forms once per round.
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/timeStop.htm|Time Stop]:** You act freely for 1d4+1 rounds.
!!! Univ
* **[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/wish.htm|Wish] <sup>[http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spellLists/spellLists.htm#xpComponent|X]</sup>:** As [http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/limitedWish.htm|limited wish], but with fewer limits.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ferret (May 19, 2007)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3534603

Its just my camera thread!


----------



## Mycanid (May 19, 2007)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Methinks you doth protest too much...




Oh ... but I will keep my word.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 20, 2007)

Mystery Men [HD DVD]	$19.95


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 20, 2007)

[Sblock=For your protection]Brandt nodded with Semeion’s assertion. “And my guess is that in order to understand why we are going to have to interview Ophee.”

The acolyte who had been largely serving as the party’s nurse smiled at Brandt’s assertion and likewise replied. “Well, the good news is that she’s in no better shape than you all. She’s not likely to be very dangerous.”

Charis affirmed the acolyte’s opinion. “And, if she doesn’t see herself as our enemy, we shouldn’t have too much to worry about. In the same light, though, we should be careful to make sure that we give her no reason to begin considering us as enemies. I think it might be wise if we interview her in a manner that lets her do most of the talking. That way, we’ll be less likely to mess something up with an errant word or two.”

Brandt concurred quickly. “Agreed. Besides, the more she talks the less we’ll have to worry about accidentally feeding her information through our questioning. The greater the ratio of her speech to ours will mean a greater accuracy of response. Since she knows what happened but lacks the memories of the event, she has been able to keep from seeing us as the enemy. The facts suggest to her that some force took over her body and she was no longer consciously in control.”

There was little else to be said until the party had gone with Brandt to meet with Ophee. Just to be on the safe side, the acolyte that had been serving as the party’s nurse went with them. It was the acolyte’s job to be strong enough to resist Ophee should she suddenly grow aggressive towards the party and Brandt once more.

The door to Ophee’s room opened into a brightly painted room. It was clear that her room had been designed with healing in mind. The walls had been dyed a pale yellow, and the effect of the dye was that of enhancing the sunlight as it poured in through the window.

Ophee grinned and stretched out her arms as she sat up in bed. She was covered from the waist down with a thin blanket. Her chest and arms were covered with a loose fitting white tunic. “Friends! Rhema and Charis, please come in. It is good to see you alive after what they have told me. And, Semeion and Ischarus too! They informed me during my healing process that there were grave injuries, injuries not unlike the injuries I was healing from. Although, they told me that while my injuries came from the peril of frostbite and extreme coldness, your injuries came from burning.”

Charis blushed at the greeting. She had prepared herself to display a steely resolve, but Ophee’s warmth melted her resolve. She walked over to Ophee and embraced her before sitting on the bed beside Ophee. “Ischarus and I were not in as grave of danger as Semeion and Rhema, Ophee. Our wounds have been largely healed for days. But we didn’t want to come and bother you until we were sure that you were ready to see us and that we four could come and visit you together. Actually, Semeion and Rhema just came off of a mandatory bed rest.”

Ophee looked to Rhema and Semeion with eyes that reflected sorrow. “I’m sorry.” She looked like there was more that she wanted to say, but she couldn’t bring the words to her lips.

Brandt waited for a few seconds of an awkward pause to linger among the seven occupants of the room. Once he had endured the pause long enough, he changed the subject. “Ophee, we need a bit of help from you. If you could, tell us what you remember about your training back in Eberdeen. We are trying to make sense of what has happened since you all returned from Quehalost. In order to do that, we may need for you to fill in some of the pieces. Since you were alone in Eberdeen for several days, only you can fill in exactly what happened.”

Ophee nodded, and she paused for a brief moment to collect her thoughts. “Well, I suppose one could say that it all began over tea. My master likes to drink tea, and every training session that he starts with me or any of his other informants always begins with tea.”

Semeion, Brandt, and Rhema all exchanged knowing looks as Ophee continued. “Over the next several days he began telling me much about what I told you when I first came back to you at the villa. I was sent to find a woman who betrayed her own people and brought them out of Quehalost.”

Ophee’s speech slowed dramatically as the final words came out of her mouth. Her eyes fixed on Charis, who was sitting right beside her. Ophee’s eyes shifted from Charis’ hair to the almost unnoticeable flecks of red contained within the natural coloration of her irises. 

It was clear that this was not like the other episode in the barn. In the barn, Ophee had lost control unwillingly. Here, Ophee’s concentration had slowed her speech while her mind caught up with the words that she spoke. Her eyes told her what she needed to know. There couldn’t be any more doubt.

Charis smiled uneasily as Ophee stopped relaying her story and began to focus in on her. “What’s wrong, Ophee? 

Ophee breathed in deeply and slowly shook her head. Her eyelids narrowed as she peered straight into Charis’ face. “You. It was you all along. My master sent me to find you and told me that I would be able to see the signs if I knew what to look for. You are the duplicitous woman! Tell me, Charis, where are your people? You are clearly from the clan of an evil dragon. I can see your Drakontai heritage now that I know what to look for. So where can I find your people? Didn’t you lead them away and isn’t it true that you didn’t go with them?”

Charis’ mind raced back to the conversation they had over a week ago at the villa. “Me? But, you said you were looking for a slaver! I fight against those who enslave others. That’s why I helped bring my people out of Quehalost! My dragon father was enslaving them. I helped free them from their suffering!”

Ophee paused and thought for another moment. “You simply traded masters over your people. You gave them to a new master in return for your own freedom! Do you deny that your people are no longer visible in the world? I was told that the slaver woman sent her people into an area of diminished visibility. So, if what you say is true, then tell me where I can find your people!”

Rhema smiled. She saw what was happening here. “So you think that Charis is the woman that you were sent after? Actually, I think you might be right, Ophee.”

Ophee was shocked to her Rhema agree with her. For that matter, Charis, Ischarus, and Semeion were each shocked at Rhema’s assertion. Semeion began to defend his wife. “Now, just wait a minute, Rhema.”

Rhema took advantage of the look on Ophee’s face. She had made an ally and wouldn’t let Semeion ruin her progress. Rhema spun around on her left heel and raised an accusatory finger toward Semeion. “No, Semeion. You wait. Don’t get all defensive on me. Get off of your emotional high horse of rising to defend your wife and actually use that logical brain of yours.”

Semeion’s mouth hung agape as Rhema turned back to Ophee. Her expression melted into one of compassion as she turned. “It makes sense to me, Ophee. Didn’t you say that the woman of duplicity was almost a slave herself? Well, Charis did come out of Quehalost like her people. And didn’t you say that the woman of duplicity would betray her own people to get them out of Quehalost? Well, Charis did that, too.”

The look on Charis’ face was priceless. Charis couldn’t decide whether to be hurt or angry with each of Rhema’s words. Rhema glanced in Charis’ direction long enough to silence her. This needed to be Rhema’s moment. She was the one skilled at manipulating situations. “I think each of the things your master told you was meant to lead you to Charis. It makes sense, Ophee. Your master wanted your subconscious to be drawn in antagonism to Charis. That way, your mind would believe the lies much easier than without the antagonism.”

Ophee suddenly looked confused. “You’re suggesting that I’ve been played by my master?”

Semeion now understood Rhema’s approach and was grateful that she had cut him off. “The tea, Ophee. My bet is that the tea had a suggestive drug inside. You remember that root we had to bring your master? It turns out that a secretion from the root makes the mind pliable.”

Rhema nodded. “Exactly, Ophee. Think about it. We had earned your trust and loyalty. Your master knew that he couldn’t set you against us directly. He had to implant a suggestion and a believable story. Everything you said about Charis is grounded in the truth. But, everything you said about Charis has also had a poor spin upon it.”

Charis smiled cautiously. “My people have switched their allegiances, Ophee. I can see how it would seem like they went from serving my original dragon father to that of Ausaphaborishan. But their service to Ausaphaborishan was desired, and it is certainly not slavery.”

Ophee turned to look at Charis and a single tear fell from her eye. It had been a rollercoaster of emotion so far. “And what I was told about the slave trade extending in Barghost?”

Brandt replied to this newest inquiry. “Ophee, remember how vehemently I objected to slavery existing in Barghost? Think and remember!”

Ophee nodded as she paused to think. “It didn’t make sense to me either. But when the words came out of my master’s mouth, they seemed so plausible.”

A slow grin began on the left portion of Rhema’s lips. In the span of a few seconds the grin had spread across her face and encompassed both halves of her lips. “That’s why they call it the Voodoo Lily, Ophee. You were brainwashed with it. You were told just enough truth to make the lies seem plausible.”

Semeion still didn’t have the answer he sought. He watched as the truth sunk into Ophee’s mind. She had resisted, but the fact that her master had used her and betrayed her loyalty through the use of the drug could not be denied. She had been the one enslaved. Semeion looked on with reserved compassion as Ophee buried her head into her hands and cried. “We still don’t know why.”

Ophee was quickly flanked by Rhema and Charis. They held her in a sturdy hug. No words were shared until Ophee stopped crying. She would need to sob and let the betrayal out.[/Sblock]

For those who are curious as to what _*that*_ is ...

I just posted to my Story Hour (See link in sig).  I do this thing where the post has colored speech, but I know there are people who read the thread and don't like colored speech.  So, once I make sure all the color tags are right I do a preview, highlight the preview text, do a Control-C, go back down into the post, add an Sblock and do a Control-V inside the Sblock tags.  Essentially, that means the Story Hour can be read by people who like reading speech in color and by those who like reading a post monochromatically.

Either way, that's what is in my Control-V!


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 20, 2007)

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3440638&postcount=2


----------



## Aurora (May 20, 2007)

Oy......the 14 yr old staying with us must have had the laptop last last night because it was some horribly long and stupid list of questions thing, and since it ain't mine, I ain't postin' it!


----------



## Darkness (May 20, 2007)

Nothing - as (nearly?) always when I open a thread like this, for whatever reason.


----------



## Aurora (May 20, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> [Sblock=For your protection]



OH NOES! Not black and white speech!   

I like how you do the colored speech BTW


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 20, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> OH NOES! Not black and white speech!




LOL.

Well, in truth the "For your protection" part wasn't against the black and white part.  It was because of the length.  I was simply following Nifft's example above and not wanting to force people to scroll through the whole post!   



			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> I like how you do the colored speech BTW




Hey, you checked out my Story Hour!  Thanks!

And I appreciate the comment on the speech colorations.  I began with my first SH doing only color, but then Piratecat dropped by and told me that he was enjoying the story but the color was driving him nuts.  So, I cam up with that as a solution.  I had toyed with SBLOCKing both versions and letting people open up the version they wanted to read ... but that just looked stupid!

Again, thanks for checking out the Story Hour and commenting on the coloration.  Much ablidged.


----------



## Exquisite Dead Guy (May 21, 2007)

<CTRL+V>permanent</CTRL+V>


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 22, 2007)

```
[b]                          Receive 
Book                       Date[/b]
Complete Scoundrel        6/4/07
Magic Item Compendium     6/4/07
Spell Compendium          6/4/07
Advanced Bestiary         6/4/07
Drow of the Underdark	  6/4/07
Dungeonscape              6/4/07
Advanced Player’s Guide   6/8/07
Advanced Player’s Manual  6/12/07
Quintessential Paladin    6/12/07
Complete Champion         6/25/07
Book of Templates         7/12/07
Quintessential Drow       7/12/07
	
[b]	                        Receive 
DVD                              Date[/b]
MASH Season 11                  6/4/07
MASH Goodbye, Farewell & Amen   6/4/07
Zorro, The Gay Blade	        6/14/07
Cowboy Way                      6/25/07
Fantastic Four                  6/25/07
Ghost Rider                     6/25/07
```

Was working out estimated arrival dates for packages from Amazon.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 22, 2007)

[transylvanian accent]

It was a bit of mockery...


----------



## Nyaricus (May 22, 2007)

I don't get it....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 22, 2007)

Its from Post #49 in your thread

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=197068&page=2


----------



## Bront (May 22, 2007)

Why is this in my honor?

Anyway, here goes...
----------------------
Introduction
Welcome to my currently unnamed setting.  It’s currently a work in progress, so pardon the dust or any changes that may occur.  In order to understand some of the setting, a brief history is in order.

For ages, the world lived in uneasy truce as the races held themselves up in their own kingdoms, till about a thousand years ago.  Humans and elves started interbreeding, and the Half-Elf population was born, and started to increase.  The Human King started negotiations with the other races to bring peace between them, and offered his daughter to the Elven Prince to unite the races.

However, many of the children of the racial royalty, including the human King’s daughter, vanished and all indications were that they died.  The human King blamed the elves and began to wage war against the Elves.  The elves then turned up though investigation the plot of the human King to have his daughter assassinate her soon to be husband once the current Elven king stepped down, and seize power among the races.  With this knowledge, as well as evidence of human research into magics designed to slaughter the other races, the elves united the other known races against the Humans.

The Human king was not without his resources and he denounced all other races as lesser, and vowed to kill them all.  The war took its toll on every race, but the other races, lead by the Elves, were resilient.  The Elves convinced the other races that humans had to go, with only some arguments from the Gnomes, who were reluctant to enter the fray in the first place.  It was only in discovering the slave Katarans that the Gnomes joined in force, though reluctantly.

With Genocide being a distasteful, if necessary evil, many humans were allowed to disguise themselves and live as half-elves, with sympathetic onlookers turning a blind eye to their presence.  The combined might of the Elves, Orcs, Dwarves, Halflings, and Gnomes were too much for the humans, and within 2 generations, humans were no more, and the half-elf population had grown mightily. 

A thousand years have passed since this great Racial War (Also referred to as the Great War).  Racial nations slowly became more integrated, and many splintered off into kingdoms.  There have been many minor wars, but only involving small nations, and none with the racial overtones of the Great War.  Now, while there are many kingdoms where one race is dominant, the only true racial kingdom remaining is the Orc Nation, which has kept to the seas, and to itself.  The Katarans search for a racial identity by borrowing from other races.  Elven leaders from all nations maintain vigilant watch for the next potential ‘humans’.  Dwarves simply focus on the immediate future, and have tried to leave the past behind.  Gnomes have embraced the Katarans and sought to heal the lands and the people from such an ordeal that has ripples of effects even so many years afterwards.  Halflings have returned to their families and are perhaps the least effected today by the events of the past.  Half-Elves are still caught in the middle of a war that ended ages ago, a constant reminder of what was and what some fear could be again.

Welcome to my world…
---------------
Ahh, stuff from my D20 setting.


----------



## Nyaricus (May 22, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Its from Post #49 in your thread
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=197068&page=2



No I mean simply this thread in general. And that wasn't my thread


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 22, 2007)

It's simple.  Control-V is the hotkey for paste.  It's a way to show just how random the world is.

For example.  Currently I have:

=====



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> =====
> 
> Apparently the last thing I copied and pasted was the above tag when I was posting to the Frukathka's Challenges thread, and I was breaking his one long quote up into smaller chunks.
> 
> That is the whole point of the thread ... nothing deeper than that.


----------



## werk (May 22, 2007)

$6,767 	$6,854	$4,761	$3,563	$2,591 	$3,357	$3,645
$17,372 	$45,971	$36,787	$57,413	$58,346 	$51,753	$69,177
$12,203 	$19,024	$20,128	$15,662	$12,884 	$8,673	$4,509
$657 	$657	$657	$657	$657 	$657	$657
$5,446 	$6,225	$4,943	$5,768	$3,993 	$4,240	$5,192


mmm...trending.


----------



## Aurora (May 22, 2007)

http://www.circvsmaximvs.com/images/smilies/geno.gif

That's what was in mine today


----------



## derelictjay (May 22, 2007)

306


Probably a deletion that got stuck in the buffer. It was probably suppose to be 30 ft. or 6  ft.


----------



## Aeson (May 22, 2007)

My sister hates coconut with a passion. I don't think I've had the coconut gems. They are waxy but I don't mind. 


A response in another thread.


----------



## dragonhead (May 22, 2007)

well here we go.

--------------------------------

alternitives to suicide

--------------------------------

well that was random....


----------



## Mycanid (May 22, 2007)

Hmmm

{Cntrl + V}

....


Nothing. Phooey.


----------



## Nyaricus (May 23, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> It's simple.  Control-V is the hotkey for paste.  It's a way to show just how random the world is.
> 
> For example.  Currently I have:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mycanid (May 23, 2007)

THat's one HUGE post Nyaricus.

But interesting ... I'll have to read it when I can pay more attention.


----------



## Ilium (May 23, 2007)

<WebProfileId>


----------



## kenobi65 (May 23, 2007)

Lessee...I think I know, roughly, what's in there...

-----------------------------------------

If both music and video files were available for download, do you think you’d visit more often than if only music files were available?
Yes
No

-----------------------------------------

Yup.  A bit from a questionnaire I was writing earlier today.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 24, 2007)

fry's


----------



## MrFilthyIke (May 24, 2007)

> hey all!
> Just thought I'd share a little something from my campaign. Back in the old days, my (brief)DM used to give all of the players a "Gift Scroll" for Christmas. This was a list of 10 somewhat obscure statements that you could "use" (cross off your list) at virtually any time. Somewhat akin to Action Points, but more specific. These were usually tailored for the person's main PC, but others were more general. Some were obvious in their use, others were more obscure.
> Some examples:
> "You slip away, unnoticed."
> ...




From here on Enworld, posting the idea to our local boards.


----------



## Mycanid (May 26, 2007)

okay ... here we go!

ctrl+V

hmmm....

I said ... CTRL+V!

 

Nothing....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 26, 2007)

Sblocked for length.

[sblock=Item Familiars]Item Familiars
Like the legendary weapons rules, the item familiars variant system presents a method by which a character, even a nonspellcaster, can find himself linked to a particular magic item for a large part of his career. These items gradually gain in power and sentience, and often fulfill small roles similar to those of living familiars, but sometimes they become powerful entities in their own right. 

To utilize these rules, the character must choose the following new feat. 

Item Familiar [General]
Choose a permanent magic item that you possess. You establish a link to that magic item, and the item improves in capability as you gain levels. 

Prerequisite
A character must be at least 3rd level to take this feat. 

Benefit
By establishing a link to a particular item, you enable that item to gain power as you gain levels. The exact nature of the item and the powers are described in the following text. 

Special
If you ever lose the chosen item (have it removed from your possession for a continuous period of more than one day per level) or if the item is destroyed, you automatically lose 200 XP per level as well as all benefits derived from possessing the linked item (plus any resources you put into the item). If you recover the item, you regain these XP. You may replace a lost or destroyed item familiar after you have advanced one level, as if you were gaining an item familiar for the first time. 

Types Of Item Familiars
An item familiar must be a permanent magic item. Typically, it tends to be a magic weapon (such as a sword, axe, or bow), a rod (one that does not depend on charges for its powers), or a ring with a permanent magical power. The GM may allow for various wondrous items to be item familiars, and in such a case can adapt the following rules fairly easily. 

In order to be an item familiar, a magic item must: 

Have a price of at least 2,000 gp. 
Be usable by the character (if it is a weapon, the character must be proficient with the appropriate category of weapon). 
Have a permanent magical effect that the character can (and knows how to) use. 
Keep in mind that the item only needs to meet the basics of this criteria. The magic item may have functions the character cannot currently use, and once the item is linked to the character he can separate from it for short periods of time without any harm. 

Intelligent Items
This variant system does not depend on the item in question being intelligent, but any item familiar created eventually becomes intelligent. Item familiars normally become intelligent gradually, however, which lessens the complexity of the standard rules for intelligent items. 

Bonding To An Item Familiar
When a character selects an item and chooses the Item Familiar feat, the character establishes a permanent, supernatural bond to the item familiar. This bond can be suppressed by an antimagic field or similar effect, but it cannot be dispelled. 

Once the character has become bonded to the magic item, the item may gain additional powers or intelligence. The character can also begin investing abilities into the item, using the item familiar to improve his own capabilities. 

Use Table: Item Familiar Abilities to determine what, if any, abilities the item familiar gains based on its owner’s character level. 

Table: Item Familiar Abilities Character Level Ability 
1st Invest life energy; invest skill ranks; invest spell slots 
7th Sapience; senses; communication 
10th Special ability 
14th Special ability 
18th Special ability 
21st or higher One additional special ability per three character levels above 20th 

Invest Life Energy
A character of 6th level or lower may invest a portion of his life force into his item familiar, receiving bonus XP in return. These XP are actually part of the item, however, so if the item is lost or destroyed, the character loses not only the bonus but a quantity of his existing XP as well. 

When a character chooses to invest his life energy into his item familiar, his current XP total and all future XP awards increase by 10%. However, if the character loses the item, he loses all bonus XP gained, plus an additional 200 XP per character level. 

For example, Boredflak, a 6th-level character with 19,000 XP, chooses to invest his item familiar, a ring, with some of his life energy. He adds 1,900 XP (10% of 19,000) to his XP total, so he now has 20,900 XP. If he goes on an adventure and earns another 1,000 XP, he actually gains 1,100 XP (1,000 + 10% of 1,000), increasing his total to 22,000 XP, which makes him a 7th-level character. 

If he then loses the ring, he would lose the 2,000 XP gained from the investiture (the 1,900 XP he received originally plus the bonus 100 XP he earned later), plus an additional 1,400 XP (200 XP per level), for a total loss of 3,400 XP. This loss would reduce his XP total to 18,600 and his character level to 6th. 

Invest Skill Ranks
Whenever a character with an item familiar gains skill points, he may choose to put some or all of those skill points into his item familiar. He assigns the skill points normally, but notes that they now reside in the item familiar. For every 3 ranks he assigns to the item familiar, he gains a +1 bonus that he can apply to any single skill. This bonus can be applied to a skill in which he already has maximum ranks. He can apply multiple bonuses to the same skill, but he may not have more points of bonus in a skill than he has ranks. 

If the character loses the item familiar, is separated from it for one day per level (see the Item Familiar feat description), or if the item familiar is destroyed, these skill points and the bonuses related to them are lost. 

For example, Boredflak has just achieved 7th character level, and he takes a level of wizard. Because of his high Intelligence score, he gains 7 skill points. He assigns 1 skill point to each of the following skills: 

Concentration 
Decipher Script* 
Knowledge (arcana)* 
Knowledge (dungeoneering)* 
Knowledge (nobility and royalty)* 
Knowledge (the planes)* 
Spellcraft* 
He uses an asterisk to note that 1 rank for each of six skills resides in his ring. Since that adds up to a total of 6 skill ranks in the ring, he gains two +1 bonuses he can apply to any skill. He decides to assign both bonuses (a total of +2) to his Concentration skill. Boredflak only has 1 rank in the cross-class skill Spot. If he had desired, he could have applied a single +1 bonus to that skill, but not both. 

Invest Spell Slots
Only spellcasters may choose to use this option. A character with an item familiar may choose to invest a single spell slot in his familiar and gain a bonus spell slot in return. The single spell slot must be of the highest spell level he can cast, and the bonus spell slot is always two levels lower than the slot invested in the item. As the caster gains (or loses) levels, the spell slot invested in the item changes so that it is always of the highest spell level he can cast, and the bonus spell slot also changes accordingly, remaining two levels lower than that. 

If a spellcaster does not have a spell slot two levels lower than the highest spell level he can cast (if he can cast only 0- and 1st-level spells), he cannot use this option. 

As with all other investiture options, if the item familiar is lost or destroyed, so are both spell slots. 

For example, as a 7th-level wizard, Boredflak can cast 4th-level spells. He chooses to invest one 4th-level spell slot in his ring. The ring gains an additional 2nd-level spell slot, which Boredflak can use as long as he has the ring in his possession. When Boredflak attains 9th level, the spell slot assigned to the ring automatically becomes a 5th-level spell slot, and the bonus slot becomes a 3rd-level spell slot instead of a 2nd-level one. 

Sapience
If a character with an item familiar is at least 7th level, the item gains rudimentary sapience. It gains Intelligence, Wisdom, and Charisma scores. Two of these scores (player’s or GM’s choice) are 10 and one is 12. The item familiar also gains an Ego score. This last score should not come into play very often—an item familiar is completely loyal to its master, unless its master radically changes alignment or one or the other is affected by some strange compulsion. 

Senses
If a character with an item familiar is at least 7th level, the item can see and hear in a 60-foot radius as if it were a creature. It does not normally make Spot or Listen checks separately from its master, but its master gains the benefit of the Alertness feat while wielding the item. 

Communication
If a character with an item familiar is at least 7th level, the item begins to communicate with the master using basic emotions or feelings. The item may try to tell the master of danger, for example, by putting forth a feeling of fear. It can only communicate in this manner while being worn or carried by its master. 

Special Ability
When an item familiar’s master reaches 10th level, and at every four levels thereafter, the master chooses a new special ability for the item from the following list. Once an ability is chosen, it becomes a permanent part of the item (unless otherwise specified). Some abilities have prerequisites. 

Armor, Shield, or Weapon Special Ability
An item familiar empowered with this special ability gains an ability equivalent to a +1 bonus (as found on Table: Melee Weapon Special Abilities, or Table: Ranged Weapon Special Abilities), such as the light fortification, bashing, or defending special ability. This ability contributes to the overall enhancement bonus of the item and its value but does not cost the master of the familiar any gold pieces or time. This ability may be used in conjunction with the normal rules for improving an existing magic item (see Improving an Item Familiar, and Adding New Abilities). A character may select this special ability multiple times, each time enabling his familiar to gain a different ability equivalent to a +1 bonus. 

Prerequisite
The item familiar must be a type of magic armor, a magic shield, or a magic weapon. 

Cantrips/Orisons
An item familiar empowered with this special ability can cast 0-level spells. The familiar may cast any spell invested in it as a standard action (or longer, as defined by the spell’s casting time) as long as the spell does not have an expensive material component or an XP component. The item familiar need not provide any verbal or somatic components, and it need not provide any material components that cost less than 1 gp. It has access to all the 0-level spells from any single class spell list of the master’s choice (taking into account any alignment restrictions against casting spells of a certain class or alignment subtype). It can cast a number of 0-level spells per day as if it were a sorcerer of the master’s character level (though the master does not have to be a spellcaster). The item familiar uses its own ability scores to determine spell save DCs but can cast its 0-level spells only on its master’s order. The master may use a free action on his turn to issue these orders, or he may give a number of contingency orders (such as “If I fall unconscious, cast cure minor wounds on me”) equal to one more than his Charisma modifier (minimum one). 

Greater Power
An item familiar empowered with this special ability gains any single greater power listed on the Intelligent Item Greater Powers table. The item uses this power as described, at the master’s command. A character may select this special ability multiple times, each time applying it to a different greater power. 

Prerequisite
An item must have at least one lesser power for every greater power it is given. The master must spend the amount of gold pieces given in the Base Price Modifier column of the Intelligent Item Greater Powers table to purchase the greater power. The process of empowering an item in this way takes 24 hours. 

Greater Senses
An item familiar empowered with this special ability gains blindsense out to 30 feet. 

Prerequisite
The item familiar must already have the improved senses special ability. 

Improved Senses
An item familiar empowered with this special ability gains darkvision out to 60 feet. 

Increased Sapience
An item familiar empowered with this special ability gains +4 to any single ability score and +2 to its other two scores. The item can now communicate telepathically in a recognizable language with the master out to 120 feet and can speak audibly in Common. It can speak, read, and understand one additional language per point of Intelligence bonus. A character may select this special ability multiple times, each time improving all three of the item’s ability scores and increasing the number of languages it can speak, read, and understand. 

Lesser Power
An item familiar empowered with this special ability gains any single lesser power listed on the Intelligent Item Lesser Powers table. The item uses this power as described, at the master’s command. A character may select this special ability multiple times, each time applying it to a different lesser power. 

Prerequisite
The master must spend the amount of gold pieces given in the Base Price Modifier column of the Intelligent Item Lesser Powers table to purchase the lesser power. The process of empowering an item in this way takes 24 hours. 

Special Purpose and Dedicated Power
An item familiar empowered with this special ability gains a special purpose and a dedicated power chosen by its master (see the Intelligent Item Purpose and Special Purpose Item Dedicated Powers tables). 

An item familiar usually displays more flexibility in how it carries out its special purpose than a standard intelligent item, especially if its purpose conflicts with its master. However, if a master (especially one who gave the item a special purpose in the first place) consistently acts against the item’s special purpose, the item has even more leverage for keeping the “master” in line. An item familiar can temporarily sever the link between item and master, essentially shutting down access to any abilities invested in the item plus all its normal magical abilities, as if the item had been lost or destroyed. The item only reestablishes the link if it is convinced the master is committed to helping it fulfill its special purpose. 

No item familiar may have more than one special purpose and one dedicated power. 

Prerequisite
The master must spend the amount of gold pieces given in the Base Price Modifier column of the Special Purpose Item Dedicated Powers table to purchase the dedicated power. The process of empowering an item in this way takes 24 hours. 

Spell Use
An item familiar empowered with this ability may cast any spell invested in it as a standard action (or longer, as defined by the spell’s duration) as long as it does not have an expensive material component or an XP component. The item familiar need not provide any verbal or somatic components, and it need not provide any material components that cost less than 1 gp. The item familiar must meet the ability score prerequisites for the spell but casts the spell at the master’s level. The item familiar may cast the spell only on the master’s order (as described in Cantrips/ Orisons, above). If an item familiar casts an invested spell, it is as if the master cast it for purposes of spells per day and preparation. 

Prerequisite
The item must have an invested spell slot of the appropriate spell level, and the master must have the ability to cast 3rd-level spells. 

Item Familiar Alignment
An item familiar gains its master’s alignment and, if the character changes alignment, it generally changes alignment accordingly. However, if this alignment change would be in direct conflict with the item familiar’s special purpose (if any), the item does not change alignment, and it immediately severs the link between itself and its master. The link can only be reestablished when the master changes to a nonconflicting alignment. 

If an item familiar changes to an alignment that would preclude it using some of its powers not tied to a special purpose, the change in alignment takes place, no severing of the link occurs, and the item cannot use those powers until its alignment becomes compatible again. For example, if a neutral good rod has the ability to cast druid cantrips and the rod becomes lawful good, it loses that ability. If a holy avenger item familiar becomes nonlawful, it loses all the abilities it had for being a holy avenger but remains a +2 cold iron longsword and retains its other item familiar abilities. 

Improving An Item Familiar
An item familiar can be improved as other magic items can be. By spending gold pieces (and time and experience points, assuming the character is the one doing the work), a character can add new abilities to his item familiar. If a character links himself to a +1 longsword, for example, it only costs 6,000 gp (or 3,000 gp and 240 XP) to add another +1 of enhancement bonus or, perhaps, a special ability that is equivalent to a +1 bonus (such as spell storing or flaming). The character can accomplish this even without having the requisite item creation feats. 

This type of improvement has nothing to do with the master’s character level, though it may affect the item’s eventual Ego score. 

Inheriting An Item Familiar
Sometimes characters die, after which other characters pick up and use their items; this turn of events is an integral part of the d20 game. 

When a character finds or somehow comes into possession of another character’s item familiar, two results can occur. 

An Ego Contest Ensues
An item familiar normally resists being picked up and used by another character. If the item familiar has an Ego score, it automatically tries to resist being wielded by anyone other than its linked master, even if the link has been severed (possibly because the master is dead). The rules for Ego conflicts can be found under Items against Characters. Normally, an intelligent item resists its owner only when a conflict of personality or purpose ensues. An item familiar assumes that any use of it by someone other than its linked (or previously linked) master is a conflict, and so it resists every time the new owner attempts to make use of it. 

If the new owner wins the Ego contest, he can wield the item safely for 1 hour but cannot access any of the abilities the item familiar gained through its link (such as invested XP, skill ranks, or spell slots, or any special abilities it has that aren’t simply a feature of the magic item). An item familiar may talk to its new owner (if it has that capability), but it feels at best unfriendly and could be extraordinarily hostile. If an item familiar’s alignment matches that of its new owner, the item familiar may become less hostile over time but always forces Ego contests when possible. 

The New Owner Can Attempt a Link
The new owner can attempt to link to the item by selecting the Item Familiar feat (assuming he meets the prerequisite). What occurs next depends on his character level compared to the character level of the highest-level previous owner. 

New Owner Is Same or Higher Level
The link succeeds. The new owner gains all the benefits of the abilities of the item familiar, and the item familiar’s alignment changes to match that of its new master. If the item familiar had invested skill ranks and/or spell slots, those investments become accessible to the new owner, adding to his totals. If the item familiar has spell slots, the new master can access them only if he could already cast spells of the appropriate levels. 

New Owner Is Lower Level
The link partially succeeds. The alignment of the item familiar changes to match that of its new master, and the new owner can use all the item familiar’s special abilities and powers. However, the new master cannot benefit from any invested skill ranks or spell slots until his character level equals or exceeds that of the item familiar’s highest-level previous owner. 

True Inheritance
A character may willingly pass on an item familiar. This transfer can be accomplished while the owner is alive, or it can be stipulated as part of a last will and testament if the owner dies. If a living character willingly passes on an item familiar to a new owner with a matching alignment, an Ego contest immediately ensues, but the new owner gains a +10 circumstance bonus on the check. If the new owner wins, the item familiar does not force an Ego contest again unless the new owner does something to violate his alignment or to obstruct the item’s special purpose (if any). The item familiar does not actually have a new master until the new owner selects the Item Familiar feat, but it cooperates with its new owner. 

Awakening Powers And Abilities
Rather than giving a player free rein to choose an item familiar’s special abilities, the GM may decide to create items with “sleeping” abilities that can only be awakened by having characters link themselves to them. In such cases, the Game Master retains more control over what new abilities and strange items get introduced into his game, but he does limit the likelihood of characters taking the Item Creation feat. 

The GM may wish to mix and match awakening abilities with allowing characters to choose new abilities for their familiars. This system can support both concepts. 

The Hypertext d20 SRDTM is owned and created by Jans Carton. 

The text on this page is Open Game Content, and is licensed for public use under the terms of the Open Game License v1.0a. 

‘d20 System’ and the ‘d20 System’ logo are trademarks of Wizards of the Coast, Inc.
and are used according to the terms of the d20 System License version 6.0.
A copy of this License can be found at www.wizards.com/d20. 

Section 508 WAI-AAA Valid XHTML Valid CSS[/sblock]
I was apadting that info for my homebrew last night.


----------



## Darkness (May 26, 2007)

*I was writing up some GURPS powers*

Burning Attack


----------



## Bront (May 27, 2007)

http://www.bront.org/coppermine/albums/userpics/10063/DeerViagra.jpg

Um, don't ask...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 27, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> http://www.bront.org/coppermine/albums/userpics/10063/DeerViagra.jpg
> 
> Um, don't ask...



??????     ??????


----------



## MrFilthyIke (May 28, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> http://www.bront.org/coppermine/albums/userpics/10063/DeerViagra.jpg
> 
> Um, don't ask...


----------



## Bront (May 28, 2007)

+3	1d6+2	   20/x2

Game info


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 28, 2007)

[sblock=Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX2 (Camera)]Product Description

From the Manufacturer
The new Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX2 is successor to the DMC-LX1, which has received high acclaim worldwide for its unique 16:9 wide CCD, plentiful functions, and smart design. The DMC-LX2 inherits the f2.8 28mm wide angle Leica DC lens, 4x optical zoom (equivalent to 28-112mm on a 35mm film camera), and Mega O.I.S. (Optical Image Stabilizer) system in addition to an enhanced CCD capable of taking images at 10.2-megapixel resolution, as well a larger, 2.8-inch 16:9 wide LCD.
The DMC-LX2 is unique in that it incorporates three "wide" features: a 28mm wide-angle Leica DC lens, 16:9 wide CCD, and 16:9 wide LCD. Not only that, the LX2 is further distinguished from other cameras by its full manual controllability with a joystick allowing users to easily enjoy creative shooting. The DMC-LX2 also boasts a Venus Engine III high-performance image-processing LSI to dramatically reduce the noise that challenged the predecessor, realizing image recording at maximum ISO 1600 high sensitivity setting at full resolution.

To fight against the major cause of blurred images, Panasonic invented the Mega O.I.S. system, taking advantage of its superior lens technology to compensate for handshake. In addition, to also compensate for the other major cause of blurred images--movement of the subject--the LX2 is also equipped with the world's first Intelligent ISO Control (hereafter I.I.C.) and high-sensitivity recording capabilities, up to a maximum ISO of 1600, within the advanced image processing LSI Venus Engine III. When set to the I.I.C., the Venus Engine III detects the subject's movement and adjusts the ISO setting and shutter speed to best suit the subject movement and the light condition automatically. Panasonic's excellent image stabilizing system allows users to take clear, crisp images in any situation, leaving everything to the camera.

The Lumix LX series are distinct from other compact cameras in the way they feature extensive manual controls including manual focus and manual exposure which can be smoothly operated with a joystick. This joystick further provides operation shortcuts to the frequently used settings including white balance, ISO, image size, compression format, light metering, and AF mode by simply pressing and holding it. It also allows exposure compensation and selection of one out of nine focusing areas.

The aspect ratio is easily selectable between 16:9 wide, 3:2, and conventional 4:3 with a switch located on top of the lens barrel to shoot in the framing aspect that best suits the subjects' composition or image's purpose of use.

In addition, the DMC-LX2 is capable of recording wide 16:9 high definition (1280 x 720) motion image at 15 frames per second (fps).

Other features that elevate the DMC-LX2 are the incorporation of 13MB of built-in memory and the battery life that has been extended to up to 300 pictures on one charging (CIPA standard), so you won't miss those great spur-of-the-moment shots. A print mode has been added to the mode dial so that you can print the images quickly and bundled software allows users to edit and develop RAW files.

The unique 16:9 wide CCD and 28mm wide angle Leica DC lens provide a unique view of the world and which is refined by the Panasonic's excellent image stabilizing systems of Mega O.I.S., the high-sensitivity recording, and the I.I.C.

The Lumix DMC-LX2 is like no other compact camera, enabling both high-end amateurs and entry-level users to explore the creativeness that surely enhances the joy of shooting.

10.2-Megapixel 16:9-Aspect CCD and f2.8 28mm Wide-Angle 4x Optical Zoom Leica DC Lens
The DMC-LX2 features a 10.2-megapixel 16:9 aspect CCD and f2.8 4x optical zoom 28mm wide angle (equivalent to 28-112mm on a 35mm film camera) Leica DC Vario-Elmarit lens. Incorporating three aspherical lenses provides high optical performance while preserving the compactness of the unit. The aspect ratio can be easily selected between 16:9 or 3:2 in addition to the conventional 4:3 with a switch on the lens barrel on a shot-by-shot-basis to best suit the composition of the image. Even after shooting, the 16:9 ratio can be converted to 3:2 or 4:3 with the camera according to your purpose of use.

The Extended Optical Zoom, made possible by using the center part of 10.2-megapixel high resolution CCD, further extends the zoom ratio to 5.5x for 5-megapixel image recording in 16:9 aspect with minimal deterioration.

Lumix's Image Stabilizing System Evolves
Taking advantage of its superior lens technology, Panasonic invented the Mega O.I.S.(Optical Image Stabilizer) to fight against the major cause of blurred images. It compensates for handshake and is now featured on the entire Lumix range, and having been highly evaluated and appreciated by the users across the world. Every slight hand-shake movement is detected accurately with the sampling frequency at 4,000 times per second and will be compensated to render clear, sharp images. In addition, movement of the subject, the other major cause of blurred images, is suppressed by the advanced image processing LSI Venus Engine III with Intelligent ISO Control (hereafter I.I.C.) and maximum ISO of 1600. The world's first incorporation of this I.I.C. allows the automatic adjustment of the suitable ISO setting and shutter speed that best suits the situation by analyzing the speed of subject movement. If the subject is moving, the ISO setting would automatically rise to allow high shutter speed. On the other hand, if the subject is still and no movement is detected, you can take beautiful natural images with a low ISO setting.

Accordingly the new Lumix automatically takes the best countermeasures against any causes of blurred images with Mega O.I.S. compensating for hand-shake and the I.I.C. compensating for movement of the subject. Image stabilizing system is further evolving with Lumix.

Dramatically Reduced Noise with Venus Engine III
The DMC-LX2 adopts the Venus Engine III to realize high sensitivity recording at maximum ISO 1600 at full resolution. The noise reduction system is greatly improved by removing noise at the processing stages in series. First, critical noise is roughly undraped and the chromatic noise and the luminance noise are separated to respectively go through the supplemental noise reduction process so that the remaining noise is appropriately minimized.

Despite the significantly increased performance of the camera, the Venus Engine III consumes only 80% of the power utilized by the Venus Engine II and is able to achieve a longer battery life of 300 pictures (CIPA) on a single charge. With its multi-task image processing capability, the Venus Engine III also boasts outstanding response time with a shutter release time lag of as short as 0.009 seconds. minimum and the shutter interval of 0.6 seconds. The DMC-LX2 enables easy capture of those spur-of-the-moment shots. The DMC-LX2 also allows unlimited consecutive shooting up to the capacity of the SD/SDHC memory card.

Joystick-Operated, Intuitive Full Manual Control
The easy-to-use joystick operation and good design, which were part of the highly acclaimed trademarks of the predecessor, are inherited by the DMC-LX2. The joystick was incorporated to facilitate operational ease and thereby get the best technical advantage of the multitude of functions offered by the camera. With the joystick it is possible to set focus and exposure manually, and also quickly shortcut to frequently used variables by just pressing and holding the joystick even while monitoring a subject on the LCD. The predecessor LX1 contained white balance adjustment, ISO setting, image size setting and compression format in its shortcut menu, and the light metering and AF mode settings are now added for the new LX2. It also allows the exposure compensation and selection of one out of nine focusing areas.

A switch on the side of the lens barrel lets you quickly change the focus mode between MF, AF or Macro AF. When you focus in the Manual Focus mode, not only the focus distance but also the DOF (depth of field) according to the zoom range and aperture is displayed. An MF assist function enlarges the center of the image to make focusing easier. The focusing area can be enlarged up to 4x and is movable, which also contributes to easy and comfortable manual focusing.

Crystal-Clear, Large 16:9 2.8-Inch LCD
To express the best of the extensive 16:9 wide image recording, a 2.8-inch wide and large 207 k high resolution LCD is newly equipped. The pixel mixed readout method performed at the CCD achieves high sensitivity to offer sufficient brightness for easy shooting even in low-lit situations. The Power LCD function boosts the brightness level by 40% to secure clear view even in sunny outdoors. The High Angle mode makes the display extremely easy to view from low angles, for example, when holding the camera up high to take pictures over a crowd and can be accessed easily and quickly by using the dedicated button.

High-Definition 16:9 Wide Motion Image Recording 
The DMC-LX2 is capable of recording the 4:3 VGA (640 x 480) and 16:9 wide VGA (848 x 480) motion image recording at 30 fps. Shooting is one thing but viewing is another, and you will be suitably impressed by the 16:9 moving image when it is displayed on a wide screen TV. In addition, the LX2 can record motion images even in high definition (1280 x 720) format at 15 fps. The pixel mixed readout method assists the bright motion image recording even in low lit situation.

Faster Autofocus
The AF mode can be selected according to the shooting situation: 9-point, 3-point high speed, 1-point high speed, 1-point normal speed and Spot. In the 1-point and 1-point high speed AF mode, the AF area is selectable from the nine focusing areas with the joystick to best fit the composition of the subjects. Also, the AF assist lamp helps quick, accurate focusing in situations where focusing is difficult due to the lack of light. The AF/AE lock button is also succeeded from the predecessor.

A Variety of Scene Modes and Other Features to Enrich Your Photography
An even larger variety of scene modes are contained--a total of 17 scene modes (not including Macro mode) to assist you in a wide range of photographic situations. The newly incorporated Beach mode is perfect for shooting in strong sunlight and the Aerial mode assists with shooting through the windows of an airplane. High Sensitivity mode is made possible by the pixel-mixed readout method by the CCD, is ideal for shooting moving subjects clearly without blurring at a maximum sensitivity setting of ISO 3200.

For additional improvement, the Print mode is also added to the mode dial of the LX2 so that you can make prints by just connecting the camera to Pictbridge-compatible printers via the included USB cable.

The DMC-LX2 includes 13MB of built-in memory to serve not just as a tool of shooting images but also as a digital album, to enjoy seeing and showing your favorite pictures.

Finally, to edit and develop RAW files, Silkypix Developer Studio 2.0SE software application is included with the DMC-LX2. With that, you can freely adjust various setting such as exposure, white balance, and so on in post-image processing of the RAW files.[/sblock]
I was gathering information on digital cameras because I plan on purchasing one real soon.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 28, 2007)

http://www.bront.org/coppermine/albums/userpics/10063/DeerViagra.jpg

Hah.  This was my copy/paste because I was looking at this thread, saw the horrible picture and of course had to paste the link into an AIM conversation.

No idea what I had earlier though.


----------



## Bront (May 28, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> http://www.bront.org/coppermine/albums/userpics/10063/DeerViagra.jpg
> 
> Hah.  This was my copy/paste because I was looking at this thread, saw the horrible picture and of course had to paste the link into an AIM conversation.
> 
> No idea what I had earlier though.



*snicker*


----------



## Ambrus (May 28, 2007)

Hm. Ctrl-V. Delete.

A client's email address which I will not repost here.


----------



## Mycanid (May 28, 2007)

Ctrl+V

.....

Yeesh.   

Nothing again....


----------



## Agamon (May 29, 2007)

95581955

My automated password for EN World (since changed, of course).  Forgot my old one, just did a reformat.  I love the new computer smell, but I hate all this cookie-collecting...


----------



## Ilium (May 29, 2007)

[SBLOCK]
This invitation is for one of the three sessions in which we are offering the same upgrade.  Please only accept one of the invitations and decline the others.

What are regular expressions?

Simply, Regular Expressions are a language for describing patterns to match, and optionally replace.  They have been around since the dawn of mankind (or computer-kind at least), and are widely used.  They are somewhat cryptic however, and can be quite intimidating to new users.  This fact, combined with their's absence from early versions of Java, means there are a number of BizApps developers who have little or no exposure to Regular Expressions.  This is a shame.

What are they used for?

What aren't they used for!  It is difficult to come up with a list for so widely used a tool, but here's a quick list nonetheless:
Transform or validate input 
Process a log file 
Search Source 
Massage data 
Generate code 
Validation 
Select from hashes based on key 
Extract/parse data based on pattern 
… and so much more! 
Who is this developer upgrade for?

This class will start with the basics, and explain the syntax and use of Regular Expressions.  It will also touch on some more advanced topics, such as optimization.  The intended audience for this upgrade is anyone who has never used Regex, anyone who rarely uses regex and struggles to understand them, and anyone who hasn't used them in some time and could use a refresher.  This class would likely not be as valuable for anyone who has used Regex for a long time, although we would certianly appreciate their help if they would like to attend.
[/SBLOCK]

A description of a class that I'm scheduling for developers in my department.


----------



## Aurora (May 29, 2007)

Mine was a PM, and I ain't postin' it!


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (May 29, 2007)

~input%star_adt_mini.PV1.PV1-18-patient_type.patient_type)


I love the smell of HL7 in the morning...


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 29, 2007)

Yep, it's what I thought...

[Sblock=Lengthy, again]
Ophee had used the crystal ball to find direct path into Partuss and to the bakery near to which Eliah was working. Once she had the route memorized she had Master Searthu teleport her just outside the city limits. Partuss wasn’t a large enough town that walking in would take too long. It would be much easier to not arouse suspicion if she entered the city from the outside than if she had appeared in a back alley like Charis.

She had little trouble finding the bakery. She hadn’t often visited Partuss on her ways to and from Eberdeen, but she had visited it often enough to know where to find the bakery. In order to mask her approach, however, Ophee had Master Searthu teleport her to the less populated northern side of the city. Thus, while she knew where to find the bakery within the city, she was not familiar with the path that she had taken onto the city this time.

Once she found the bakery, she checked inside to see if Eliah had moved from the office to the bakery. The bakery had several patrons inside, but none of them were the red haired, pointy eared man that she sought. Nodding to herself, she turned to the building beside the bakery and found Eliah’s office.

Her knuckles wrapped solidly on the door. “Eliah, it’s Ophee. Open up.”

From behind the closed door Ophee could hear a wooden chair hit the ground. She had apparently caught Eliah leaning back and startled him. Only seconds later the door opened quickly. “Ophee? But, we were told that you were dead! Our master pulled us all back to Eberdeen a few days ago and gave us the news. He told us that you had been killed while stopping an underground slave ring.”

Ophee smiled sarcastically. “The reports of my death have been largely over-exaggerated.”

Eliah laughed at Ophee’s facial expression and comment. “Well, obviously.”

Ophee’s lips parted into a full smile. “No, Eliah, you don’t really understand. Much has been exaggerated. There is no slave ring at all. It was a lie. I need to step inside and tell you.”

Eliah’s smile vanished. “Careful, Opheiluka. You’re trespassing on the sacred ground of employment now. You know the ties and obligations that bind us together. And you know the bondage of the oath of loyalty that we each are expected to hold up with our master.”

Ophee shook her head from side to side. “Eliah, I need to come in. We need to talk, but I’m not talking here in the hallway. It’s just not safe. Someone might overhear.’

Eliah’s eyes narrowed as he focused on Ophee. From her perspective, it appeared as though his hair grew in reddish intensity, although in truth it was the reddening of his facial skin from the increased blood pressure. “Okay, come in and we’ll talk. But promise that you are aware that I take my oaths seriously.”

Ophee nodded in agreement and accepted his invitation. Once she was inside, Ophee turned to Eliah and replied. “Oh, I take my oaths seriously as well. I am loyal to those who demonstrate they desire my loyalty by remaining loyal to me. We’ve been lied to by the wizard in Eberdeen.”

Eliah nearly spat as he replied quickly to Ophee’s accusations. “You’d better explain that accusation quickly, Ophee. Our master has been very good to us. We’re paid well, and so long as we do what we are asked he doesn’t get rid of us. Our tasks aren’t even that hard. It’s a nice job, Ophee. Don’t make me report you in anger rather than reporting with joy to our master that you are still alive.”

Ophee smiled sarcastically once more. “He was satisfied with my death, remember? With all his ability to glean information through us and magic, don’t you think he should have been able to find out if I was alive?” Ophee knew that the temple had been shielded from the wizard in Eberdeen, but she also knew that he had the magic to turn the destroyed barn upside down in the process of looking for remains as well. He had accepted her death far too easily for Ophee’s tastes.

Eliah paused for a moment before replying. “I suppose, but he was grieving, Ophee. You were like a daughter to him.”

Ophee closed her eyes at the memory. She had once felt as if he truly loved her like a father would love a daughter. Now she simply felt betrayed, like a slave who found out that the master’s love was solely based on possession and her ability to be productive. Suddenly she realized that she understood Charis’ past so much better. “You were told that I was killed in the process of destroying a slave ring?” Ophee’s mood and tone had changed. She didn’t want to express the emotion inside of her, so her words come out flat.

Eliah nodded. “We were. We were told that our master was attempting to snuff out a slave ring that he had discovered, and they were operating through Fingerdale. We were told that he had equipped you with a few magical items. Our master said that he had given you the ability to shield yourself from lesser magic. He said that he had also given you the ability to destroy them in a powerful fire. He swore that the item that protected you from lesser magic had been designed to protect you from the same slaughtering fire that would destroy the slavers.”

Ophee laughed. “So how did your master explain my death? If I was protected from everything, how did I die?”

Eliah shrugged his shoulders. “He was very distraught, Ophee. His emotions were blocking his thinking. He said that he didn’t know.”

Ophee laughed at the thought. “When has there ever been anything that your master didn’t know when he would bring us in from the field? Do you honestly believe that your master didn’t know something, especially if it involved someone he supposedly loved like a daughter?”

Eliah swallowed hard. “I don’t know. Like I said, he was upset, Ophee.”

Ophee used her left hand to crack the knuckles in her right hand in one swift motion. “Oh, I don’t doubt that he was upset, Eliah. He was upset because he had lost a slave. I might yet die in the process of destroying a slave ring, but it was no slave ring that he sent me up against.”

Eliah stood up in an agitated fashion, but Ophee merely leaned back in her chair in response. “Oh, sit back down, Eliah. I can explain myself. Why don’t you quite feeling defensive and just listen? If what I say to you doesn’t make sense, I’ll leave.”

Eliah breathed in deeply and then slowly exhaled. “Fine. I’ll sit back down. But you had better have a good story.”

Ophee brought her lips together tightly and thought for several seconds before speaking. As she thought, her head began to bob back and forth and her eyes looked as though they would cry, although they never did bring forth tears. “Listen, Eliah. I’ve recently discovered that our master manipulates the truth that he gives to us. And he does it through very disreputable means. He does it through brainwashing. Can I assume that when you come in for training he always starts with a cup of hot tea as you sit and talk on the sofas in his office?”

Eliah nodded, but didn’t respond. Once Ophee saw the nod, she continued. “I was recently sent on a mission into Quehalost to retrieve a substance called Black Arum. It is also known as Arum Dracunculus, the Stink Lily, and even the Voodoo Lily. The reason it has the last name is because when an excretion from the roots is combined with a bit of magic a toxin is developed. This toxin makes the mind quite pliable. The toxin was probably slipped into our tea, so that your master could implant suggestions while we thought we were being trained. I know that he does it because of the story I’m going to tell you. I collected the Vodoo Lily for him, and didn’t know what I was doing until it was used on me!”

Ophee paused, but Eliah didn’t take the opportunity to ask any questions. Ophee continued her story. “You see, the last time I was brought in for training I was told that I was to seek out and find a slave ring. When I had found the slave ring I was supposed to contact the wizard with information. But he never told me about the magic items with which he had equipped me. He set me up. He only gave me part of the information consciously. The rest of the information he slipped into my mind while I was under the effect of the Arum Dracunculus.”

Once more Ophee paused, and this time she could tell that her story was affecting Eliah. His eyes told her that the seeds of doubt had been sowed. “Eliah, what I am about to tell you is the truth. You see, the wizard put a secret command word into my brain. When the command word was triggered, I lost control of my ability to make my own decisions. When the command word was triggered, I activated a magic ring that I didn’t even know how to use! That right there is proof that I was brainwashed! I nearly slaughtered my friends because the wizard had set me up and wanted them dead. The same friends who had helped him collect the Arum Dracunculus in Quehalost were set up by the wizard to be executed at my hands and without my ability to choose otherwise.”

Eliah swallowed hard and decided to speak at this moment. “So, if the wizard’s plan went off as desired, why did weren’t you protected? How did you discover what you are claiming?”

Ophee smiled at the thought of her friends who were at this very moment scattered around the nation of Tongra telling this very same story to her associates. “The wizard didn’t expect me to be with a significant follower of Reah. That one was able to barely withstand the magic ring that the wizard had given to me. He was able to conjure up a spell that penetrated the shielding that the wizard had used to protect me. Seconds later, when we were all dying, acolytes of Reah showed up and brought us back to safety within their temple. They were able to piece together what happened. When I was revived several days later, they could tell that my memories did not include the act of destruction that I had initiated. Once they determined that I was brainwashed, it was a matter of research and magical testing to find out how it happened. That’s how we learned about the use of the Voodoo Lily.”

Eliah opened his lips to speak, but the words didn’t come. Instead, a single tear trickled down his left check and moistened his goatee. His eyes glanced in the direction of Ophee, but they were focused as if he were looking through her into the unknown.

Ophee grimaced as she empathized with Eliah’s pain. “I know, Eliah. I know what it is like to realize that we’ve been serving a wizard faithfully, but the wizard hasn’t been faithful in return. I know what it is like to realize that at least once I have done something without memory of doing it. I also am faced with the possibility that this is not the first time I have done something without my knowledge. And I know that I am nearly responsible for the death of four of my friends, and I could do nothing to stop it. I know.”

Eliah swallowed hard. “Can the temple of Reah determine if I have been under the effect of Arum Dracunculus? I’d like to know. I’d like to know the truth.”

Ophee smiled and rose to her feet. She knelt beside her friend and placed a hand upon his knee. “We can see. Will you come with me?”

Eliah looked up to Ophee and nodded. Together the rose to their feet and turned to the door. They would seek out the whole truth, together.[/Sblock]

If I keep this up, I won't need to post in my Story Hour...


----------



## werk (May 29, 2007)

Having this on my clipboard...I just had to share.







It made me chuckle.


----------



## PallidPatience (May 29, 2007)

CTRL-V said:
			
		

> If I didn't know better, I'd say they




They what?! WHAT?!


----------



## FreeXenon (May 29, 2007)

> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=197679




Firefox was acting up so I copied the URL to Opera


----------



## Ferret (May 29, 2007)

Lets see what I have here:



			
				richard said:
			
		

> (looks as good as the pavlova - and you know what i did to that!)




Ah, I really shouldn't explain this!


----------



## seans23 (May 29, 2007)

eltBrowsePanel.SetMediaBase("fk=" + strSearch);

was cutting and pasting some javascript


----------



## Bad Paper (May 29, 2007)

from an article about language screws-up:


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 29, 2007)

werk said:
			
		

> Having this on my clipboard...I just had to share.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dance of the flautist.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 30, 2007)

Nothing, but that's not surprising as I've just logged on.


----------



## Mycanid (May 30, 2007)

Okay ... let's see if it works THIS time.

CTRL + V

.....

I said ... CTRL + V!!!!

.....

Nothing.   

Just not my month for this thread.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 30, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay ... let's see if it works THIS time.
> 
> CTRL + V
> 
> ...



You ought to copy something just for the sake of this thread then.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 30, 2007)

I don't know if mine happens to be too political.
[sblock]So extreme is the marginalization of heterodox economists, most people don't even know they exist. Despite the fact that as many as one in five professional economists belongs to a professional association that might be described as heterodox, the phrase "heterodox economics" has appeared exactly once in the New York Times since 1981. During that same period "intelligent design," a theory endorsed by not a single published, peer-reviewed piece of scholarship, has appeared 367 times.[/sblock]


----------



## MrFilthyIke (May 30, 2007)

*******

Whoops!  Restricted info this time, no posting private data.


----------



## jonathan swift (May 30, 2007)

i've got to stop buying so much beer, i never drink alone and no one here drinks so i'll always drink two and have like 6 sitting around


----------



## Mycanid (May 30, 2007)

Hmm ... "CTRL+V"

http://torrent.autopatcher5.mirror....oPatcher_WinXP_May07_x86_ENU_Core.exe.torrent

Yeesh ... the autopatcher torrent I activated today to get the most recent version.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 30, 2007)

I got nothing.  :\


----------



## Schmoe (May 30, 2007)

[ApiDefs]
Driver          = /usr/local/lib/libmyodbc3.so
Description     = Message Router API Defs/MyODBC 3.51 Driver DSN
SERVER          = localhost
PORT            =
USER            = _*******_
Password        = _*******_
Database        = mr
OPTION          = 3
SOCKET          =

----------------------------------

*Username and password have been edited to protect the innocent.


----------



## Ilium (May 30, 2007)

/* It can be accessed as $(JAM) in the Jamfile. */


-----------------------------------------
And don't you forget it.


----------



## Mycanid (May 31, 2007)

I know what's in here!

[Ctrl+V!]

----

    Dubid yubou knubow thubat ubif yubou mubix ubequbal pubarts ubof gubasubolubine uband frubozuben uborubange jubuice cuboncubentrubate yubou cuban mubake nubapubalm?

        Translation:

    Did you know that if you mix equal parts of gasoline and frozen orange juice concentrate you can make napalm?

----

Yup!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 31, 2007)

control+V ....

1588469956

....

Hah!  For once it isn't an update in my Story Hour!  It is, however, an ISBN number.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 31, 2007)

At 20th level the druid may use her wild shape ability to assume a form in between her humanoid and animal shape. This is exactly similar to a lycanthropes ability to assume a hybrid form. See pages 170 to 179 in the Monster Manual for more details on this. The druid can use this ability for offensive purposes and/or to pass herself of as a werecreature of the appropriate type. Additionally she can use this ability to pass herself off as a humanoid that resembles a specific animal. For example a druid could expend one use of her wild shapes to appear as a gnoll as they have a strong resemblance to bipedal hyenas or as a minotaur as they resemble humanoid bulls, or any other form that might be appropriate (the GM has the
final say on what is and what isn’t).


Was working on my homebrew.


----------



## Ferret (May 31, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> control+V ....
> 
> 1588469956
> 
> ...




Hyperconscious Explorations in Psionics A Psionics Adventure-Sourcebook for 7th Level Characters?


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 31, 2007)

Yeah.  I was posting in a thread I created in the Rules forum about the book, and I wanted to make sure I had the right ISBN number.  [You can find the thread if you are more curious about my motivations.]  So I copied and pasted!  

Of course, if I were to do a control + V right now you'd all get yet another update in my Story Hour ... since that is why I just logged on.  I'll spare you all, and if anyone wants to read it you can find the thread in the Story Hour Forum instead!


----------



## Ferret (May 31, 2007)

Fair enough, but I've never gotten on with story hours....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 1, 2007)

the darker the better

... No, I'm not goth, I promise.


----------



## Darkness (Jun 1, 2007)

Nessie lives!


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 1, 2007)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Nessie lives!




Mmmm?


----------



## Darkness (Jun 1, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Mmmm?



 Heh. It's the title of a thread in Tangency (RPG.net's OT forum).

I was copy-pasting this thread title because I wanted to use it in a game of sorts:







			
				Blackberry said:
			
		

> On Tangency, we use [juxtaposition] to indicate two or more thread titles which happened to be next to one another in the list and seemed to mean something different because of the juxtaposition.



 Made-up example:

Gary Gygax' thoughts on 3e
We needs more kittens!

(Note: Reading either of the threads linked to above requires being logged into RPG.net.)


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks darkness ... a little clearer now, at least.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 1, 2007)

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/races/racialParagonClasses.htm


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 2, 2007)

SHeesh.

Nothing AGAIN!  :\ 

And I been on this vicious machine all day....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 2, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> SHeesh.
> 
> Nothing AGAIN!  :\
> 
> And I been on this vicious machine all day....



Vicious?


----------



## Bront (Jun 2, 2007)

You'll enjoy this: http://www.tashian.com/multibabel/

been spreading that around to a few people.


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 9, 2007)

Here we go!

http://www.lakenheath.af.mil/

Hmm ....  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 10, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Here we go!



Again?!   

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=198476


----------



## Agamon (Jun 10, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Again?!










Wow, how appropriate...


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2007)

http://www.panexa.com/


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 11, 2007)

Okay ... just logged on so likely not much.

[CTRL+V!]







Sure enough.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 11, 2007)

Mosaic	$12.99
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_d...lias=dvd&field-keywords=Mosaic&Go.x=18&Go.y=9


hmm.... :\


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Job's Beyond the Mountains of Madness
_2 players_


----------



## crystal (Jun 12, 2007)

oops sorry it has slight adult contend. It was an erotic poem i wrote. I was using spell check on it....Dont think I could post it here.....nothing volgure yet adult none the less


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 12, 2007)

Okay ... here we go:

http://www.tijuana.com/en/index.html

Hmm. Something I posted in the hive. Not too surprising.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 12, 2007)

<snip>

tracking number....


----------



## Ilium (Jun 12, 2007)

EntitlementPerson personBy = createEntitlementPerson(entitlement, associateByProfileId);


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 13, 2007)

[solo 1]
Egg-gwal dum sheer, kun drihead e-wora,
Peeka im-oad s-meg-gull ee-meh-el,
Kay cas-fwee or-rum ee gummar cee-o,
[everyone] Och puck-awn crone iss ay air bwillah!

[chorus]
Al-li-lu, pwill-e-lu, al-li-lu tah on puck air bwillah.
Al-li-lu, pwill-e-lu, al-li-lu tah on puck air bwillah.

[solo 2]
D-rih-hamar trasnah tree rill-og-och,
Iss-doe-loo-awsh on coor-ock air-fud naw-mwinga,
Iss-traskart d-voor shay snaw turtoe-ga
[all] Xhoo-as in-an-yo-ann in-uh groam leh-fwin-noo

[chorus]

[solo 3]
Near ahg shay carig go rev scoe awn
Nah gur rih l-foresa kun may a-vwilla
S-an-sha doe-ca shay a-laym bah voe
[all] Leh fannah vor nah fallya bricka

[chorus]

[solo 4]
Vee guardah more ee mallyan rowshtee
Iss vallig fore-sa kun shin ah clippah
D-vool shay rup dah eyerock sah-tone-awn
[all] S-dah vrishteh new doh yayn shay gibbal...

[chorus]

[solo 5]
I-neye-gen ee-coosh le-hayg en traw-nonah
Vee-n sagart parow-shteh amock nar-ginev
Shay dwirt gur-ov ayn jeval ba-go-lesh
[all] A-gav on trow air fucan bwilla...

[chorus]


Oops.   

Lyrics for the mad puck goat phonetically spelled out....  :\


----------



## punkorange (Jun 13, 2007)

acura tsx


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm detective Elisa Mazza. Who the hell are you?


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 15, 2007)

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3584432&postcount=1

Hmm ... What was this ... ?

Oh yeah. Copied a link for another post I did.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 18, 2007)

Lets see what I got:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0399327/

hmmm.....


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 18, 2007)

Kyoko's Restaurant
2 reviews
111 Brooklea Dr
Fayetteville, NY 13066
(315) 637-9000

Yoops!

Favorite Japanese restaurant in upstate NY.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 19, 2007)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bront (Jun 19, 2007)

http://www.circvsmaximvs.com/images/smilies/happy/killinme.gif


----------



## Raylis (Jun 19, 2007)

Ichitawa


----------



## Ilium (Jun 19, 2007)

, :readonly => "true"


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 23, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glastonbury

Hmm ... another piece from shrapnel from another EW post!


----------



## Agamon (Jun 23, 2007)

The Beasts weren't looking forward to a first game match against Orcs, and the result was telling.

The Beasts' drive in the first half was stalled by a costly mistake by ball carrier Beastmane, as well as some bone-crunching hits by UOTE that left the Mighty Gororor lying in reserves regenerating all half, and a horrible injury to Beastmane, who will miss BoD's first league game. Though the half ended 0-0, things weren't looking good for the Beasts.

UOTE took over in the second half, scoring on a punishing drive resulting in a short riot between fans of both teams. Once the game got back underway, the orcs managed to beat the buzzer with a late TD, scoring on a turnover by the Beasts. Gororor started the half standing around, not sure if should be helping the orcs or the beastmen, but once he figured it out, he started knocking orcs around, not hurting anyone, but he did manage to lead all players in blocks.

A good game played by the orcish team. The Beasts are hoping for a better showing in their first league game, likely relegated to the Conference division, but looking to prove themselves worthy during the season.

***

The report of my pre-season FUMBBL league Blood Bowl game.  Not a good start, I gotta say...


----------



## PallidPatience (Jun 24, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFRhs3-pP8w&NR=1

Hmm. A comic film about a joke haunting. Cool.


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 25, 2007)

Okay ...

Ctrl+V!

....

Nothing again.    What a rotten farewell post.... Nuts.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_d...url=search-alias=dvd&field-keywords=Disturbia


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2007)

*Answered*


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 25, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> *Answered*




Huh?


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2007)

I was doing trivia on my forum.


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 25, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> I was doing trivia on my forum.




Ohh.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.commoncraft.com/archives/000834.html


----------



## Terraism (Jun 28, 2007)

CTRL+V; buffer said:
			
		

> 0



Not a clue what that was, or why I'd copied "0", so I went looking.  Turns out it's how the browser window/boards display a form field (checkbox, specifically) from MS Word.  (As an aside?  Forms in Word suck.  Huzzah for working without anything more appropriate.)


----------



## Bront (Jun 28, 2007)

house remodeling


I was indexing pictures on my website.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 28, 2007)

I'd still say that there are 2 different feat chains, as
shooting a pair of guns and wielding a pair of swords are distinctly
different. 

Something a friend of mine said.


----------



## Ilium (Jun 28, 2007)

342583


----------



## Mycanid (Jul 3, 2007)

Lessee ...

CTRL + V!!!

Nope ... zilch.


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 5, 2007)

and a.jde_alt_location_code = b.jde_alt_location_code




_______________
I'm working.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Jul 5, 2007)

oops, nothing in my Ctrl V yet today....


----------



## Ilium (Jul 5, 2007)

SELECT ENTITLEMENT_PRDCT_ID, LIC_FILE_KEY_CNT 
from dbo.ENTITLEMENT_PRDCT 
WHERE ENTITLEMENT_ID = 289 


Clearly der_kluge and I need to work less...


----------



## Mycanid (Jul 5, 2007)

Ctrl+V ... AWAYYYYYY!!!!

http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=3791

Ahh ... was reading up on a few things.


----------



## Ferret (Jul 6, 2007)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=gg4y0RqjUIE&mode=related&search=

Its part of the 5th episode of series one: Blackadder. I was showing a friend this scene. I said it reminded me of a medieval Jerry Springer


----------



## Aurora (Jul 6, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fate_(Computer_Game)


----------



## Terraism (Jul 6, 2007)

And, again, a week later:


> «Next Record»




Ah, more pain with MS Word!


----------



## OakwoodDM (Jul 9, 2007)

My first try yielded nothing but this time:



> 86419-21080




It's the league code for the ENWorld Fantasy Football league on the Premier League site. I just joined so I needed the code.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Jul 9, 2007)

Text='<%# Bind("SectionName") %>'

I work from home....


----------



## Goldmoon (Jul 9, 2007)

How does this game work? I'm a bit lost here.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 9, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> How does this game work? I'm a bit lost here.



The idea is to paste (control - V on a PC) whatever's in your buffer.

Of course it assumes that 
a) There's something there
b) It's text
c) You feel comfortable sharing it with the internet at large.

I fail.


----------



## Mycanid (Jul 16, 2007)

Okay ... here we go again!

Whee...!

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/vitriolic

Oh ... was double checking the meaning of a word I used in another post.


----------



## Ferret (Jul 16, 2007)

Oooh, lets see!

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=201415

Ahh! Excellent publicity!


----------



## Mycanid (Jul 20, 2007)

Once again!

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3589466&postcount=46

Hmm ... wonder what this was all about?  :\ 

...

Oh yes ... a link for another post!


----------



## Ilium (Jul 20, 2007)

Sounds good!


----------------------------------
Part of an e-mail that I was editing.


----------

